# Your Top 10 Favorite Manga V. 4.0



## TenshiOni (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, as time passes and new series are discovered, many people start to develop different opinions on what exactly are their favorite mangas. For that reason, I've decided to make a V. 4.0 to the previous lists. 

Mind you, your list *DOES NOT* have to be in order. You can feel free to add "no particular order" to your post and simply not use numbers. 

Also, *favorite =/= best.* Even if you find the work of masters like Urasawa to be the best manga in the world, if it's not your favorite manga, please don't put it as #1. I'd like it if these lists were all about personal taste. 

The purpose of these lists is to not only share with others your favorite titles, but at the same time to recommend those titles to others. 

So, list your top 10 favorite manga! And no, including the manga-ka is completely optional. 

My own: 

1. _Naruto_ by Masashi Kishimoto
2. _One Piece_ by Eiichiro Oda
3. _Bleach_ by Tite Kubo
4. _Death Note_ by Tsugumi Ohba (story) and Takeshi Obata (art) 
5. _Fullmetal Alchemist_ by Hiromu Arakawa
6. _Berserk_ by Kentarou Miura
7. _Eyeshield 21_ by Riichiro Inagaki (story) and Yusuke Murata (art)
8. _Rurouni Kenshin_ by Nobuhiro Watsuki 
9. _Monster_ by Naoki Urasawa
10. _20th Century Boys_ by Naoki Urasawa

Expect Monster and Hajime no Ippo to be up there as soon as I've read enough of them. I've only read about 3 volumes of each.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 5, 2006)

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. One Piece
4. Full Metal Alchemist
5. Shaman King

and of course Dragon Ball and Dragon Ball Z

Yeah I'll have to limit it to seven as I do not particularly read a lot of it...


----------



## Gene (Mar 5, 2006)

Great Teacher Onizuka
Fullmetal Alchemist
Rurouni Kenshin
20th Century Boys
Ragnarok

I don't read a lot of manga so I narrowed it to the top 5.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Mar 5, 2006)

1. Yu Yu Hakusho
2. Case Closed
3. Cowboy Bebop
4. Naruto
5. Death Note


----------



## jkingler (Mar 5, 2006)

Berserk
Hajime no Ippo
Bokko
Flame of Recca
Monster
FMA
Hikaru no Go
Yakitate Japan
Beck
Paradise Kiss


----------



## Codde (Mar 5, 2006)

Dragonball
Slam Dunk
One Piece
Vagabond
Berserk
Blade of the Immortal
20th Century Boys
The Ravages of Time 
Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 6, 2006)

1. Berserk
2. Love hina
3. Ichigo 100%
4. One Piece
5. Great Teacher Onizuka
6. Full Metal Panic
7. Fruits Basket
8. Hellsing
9. Naruto
10. Bleach


In no particular order


----------



## Darth Judicar (Mar 6, 2006)

1. Naruto
2. One Piece
3. Hikaru no Go
4. Death Note
5. Yu-Gi-Oh!

Yep, I live a severely limited manga life.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 7, 2006)

Code said:
			
		

> Dragonball
> Slam Dunk
> One Piece
> Vagabond
> ...


More or less, though I can't really write just 10 of ?m, so I have to add:
Lone Wolf & Cub
BECK 
----insertname---


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Mar 7, 2006)

- Dragonball
- Gantz
- One Piece
- Naruto
- Hellsing
- Berserk
- Monster
- Bleach
- Hunter X Hunter
- GTO


----------



## vanh (Mar 7, 2006)

1. Naruto
2. Black Cat
3. Death Note
4. Slam Dunk
5. 20th century boys 
8. Hunter x Hunter
7. I love Miyuki / H2 / Touch
8. Monster
9. Hajime no Ippon
10. City Hunter ( maybe GTO , i love them both)
many more :S


----------



## BattousaiMS (Mar 7, 2006)

1. _Great Teacher Onizuka_ by Fujisawa Tooru
2. _Rurouni Kenshin_ by Nobuhiro Watsuki
3. _Naruto_ by Masashi Kishimoto
4. _Fullmetal Alchemist_ by Hiromu Arakawa
5. _Basilisk ~ Koga Ninpo Cho ~_ by Yamada Futaro & Segawa Masaki
6. _Samurai Deeper Kyo_ by Kamijyo Akimine
7. _Love Hina_ by Ken Akamatsu
8. _Vagabond_ by Takehiko Inoue
9. _Bleach_ by Tite Kubo
10. _Mugen no Juunin_ (Blade of the Imortals) by Hiroaki Samura
10. _Hunter x Hunter_ by Yoshihiro Togashi
10. _Slam Dunk_ by Takehiko Inoue

Yes the end is a 3 way tie... I cannot decided amongst the three. As you can see i am a Samurai loving freak when it comes to Mangas with 4 titles from that department and secondary a ninja loving freak with 2 titles from the department.


----------



## CABLE (Mar 7, 2006)

-Berserk
-Hellsing
-Ruroken
-Monster
-GTO
-Bleach
-Naruto
-One Piece
-blah blah can't remember.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 7, 2006)

1) Akira
2) Domu: A Child's Dream
3) Naruto
4) Bleach
5) Ranma 1/2


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 7, 2006)

1.Berserk
2.Bleach
3.Naruto
4.Lonewolf & Cub
5.koroshiya Ichi(Ichi The Killer)


----------



## Shogun (Mar 7, 2006)

1.Naruto
2.Bleach
3.Deathnote 
4.Rurouni Kenshin
5.Samurai Deeper Kyo


----------



## JRockGackt (Mar 7, 2006)

Naruto
Bleach
Hana-Kimi
D Gray-Man
Gravitation
Rurouni Kenshin
Vampire Game
Gantz
Fushigi Yuugi
Ouran High School Host Club


----------



## Yondy (Mar 9, 2006)

1)Naruto
2)Death Note (im owner of the fc~ XD)
3)Mar
4)Fullmetal Alchemist
5)Rurouni Kenshin
6)Bleach
7)One Piece
8)Yu Yu Hakusho

.......


----------



## Axass (Mar 9, 2006)

Naruto
Bleach
One Piece
20th Century Boys
Rurouni Kenshin
Monster
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Hikaru no Go
Berserk
Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## ☠ (Mar 11, 2006)

01. _The Ravages of Time_ by Chen Mou
02. _Bleach_ by Kubo Tite
03. _Naruto_ by Kishimoto Masashi
04. _Samurai Executioner_ by Koike Kazuo & Kojima Goseki
05. _Death Note_ by Ōba Tsugumi & Obata Takeshi
06. _Blade of the Immortal_ by Samura Hiroaki
07. _Gensoumaden Saiyuki / Saiyuki Gaiden / Saiyuki Reload_ by Minekura Kazuya
08. _Lone Wolf & Cub_ by Koike Kazuo & Kojima Goseki
09. _Shinsengumi Immon Peacemaker / Peacemaker Kurogane_ by Kurono Nanae
10. _Samurai Deeper Kyo_ by Kamijo Akimine

_Hikaru no Go, Rurouni Kenshin_ and _Fruits Basket_ need to go up there too, but the rules say only ten. I bumped them off only because I haven't read them in a while so I can't really say where that'd belong on my list. >_>

All manga -- with the exception of number one -- are in a random order. I love them all, but my feelings on where each one ranks are likely to change with each new chapter/volume I read.


----------



## Ibishi-kun (Mar 11, 2006)

1. Full Metal Alchemist
2. CardCaptor Sakura
3. D.Gray-man
4. Naruto
5. Bleach
6. Death Note
7. Kobato
8. DragonBall
9. Gantz
10. Chobits


----------



## Chee (Mar 11, 2006)

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. D.N. Angel
4. Full Metal Alchemist
5. One Piece
6. Card Captor Sakura
7. xxxHolic
8. Tsubasa
9. Dragon Ball
10. Tokyo Mew Mew (REALLY girly, but I like it)

I'm also reading (like a couple of chapters) Ichigo 100%, Hellsing, R.O.D, Inuyasha, and Cowboy Bebop, but I just started on them so yea...

1-10, 1 being favorite and 10 being its alright.


----------



## skyr (Mar 12, 2006)

Hmm, my first post here. Wow. Sorry (/random)

I really, really enjoy these anime/manga. I mean, a lot. XD --

Saiyuki (Original and Reloaded)
Naruto
Fruits Basket
Death Note
Absoloute Boyfriend
Gravitation
FAKE

This is all I can think of for now. I'm tired and my mind is not functioning properly. xDD


----------



## Woofie (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow, not much love for shoujo here...  My list:

1. *Cardcaptor Sakura*, by _CLAMP_
2. *Tokyo Babylon*, by _CLAMP_
3. *Naruto*, by _Masashi Kishimoto_
4. *Rurouni Kenshin*, by _Nobuhiro Watsuki_
5. *Chobits*, by _CLAMP_
6. *Aria*, by _Kozue Amano_
7. *One Piece*, by _Eiichiro Oda_
8. *Bleach*, by _Tite Kubo_
9. *Death Note*, by _Tsugumi Ohba_ and _Takeshi Obata_
10. *X*, by _CLAMP_
(11. *Hellsing*, by _Kota Hirano_)

My top 3 are pretty much equal, it's one of those cases where which I prefer just depends on my mood.


----------



## gnutte (Mar 14, 2006)

1. Naruto - Masashi Kishimoto
2. Bleach - Tite Kubo
3. One Piece - Eiichiro Oda
4. GANTZ - Hiroya Oku
5. Death Note - Tsugumi Ohba, Takeshi Obata
6. Tenjou Tenge - Oh Great!
7. Great Teacher Onizuka - Fujisawa Tooru
8. Hunter X hunter - Yoshihiro Togashi
9. Air Gear - Oh Great!
10. Tsubasa: reservoir chronicle


----------



## HugeGuy (Mar 15, 2006)

In this order
1.Bleach
2.Dragonball series
3.Slam Dunk
4.Rurounin Kenshin
5.Mahou Sensei Negima

In disorder
6.Love Hina
7.Black Cat
8.Naruto
9.MAR
10.Houshin Engi


----------



## sampaio (Mar 16, 2006)

1/Akira
2/Dragon Ball
3/Naruto
4/Berserk
5/Blade of the Immortal
6/Hikaru no Go
7/Ranma 1/2
8/Shamo
9/Slam Dunk
10/Koko Tekkeden Tough


And :Gantz,20th Century Boys,Neon Genesis Evangelion,Bleach ,Death Note,Fullmetal Alchemist,GTO,Saint Seiya,Hakai Oh Noritaka...


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (Mar 16, 2006)

666 Satan
Beet the Vandel buster
Naruto
Bleach
Love Hina
Girls Bravo
Air TV
Onegai Teacher


----------



## miaofen (Mar 18, 2006)

Naruto
Bleach
Rurouni Kenshin
Full Metal Alchemist
One Piece


----------



## Shake Goodbye (Mar 19, 2006)

Not in order;
1. Naruto
2. FullMetal Alchemist
3. Ranma 1/2
4. Wallflower
5. Chobits
6. Othello
7. Inuyasha
8. Fruba
9. DNAngel
10. Gravitation


----------



## skunkworks (Mar 19, 2006)

Blade of the Immortal
Berserk
Naruto
Hellsing
GTO
Battle Royale
Bleach
BLAME!


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 20, 2006)

Shaman King
Naruto
Detective Conan
Goth
Perfect Girl Evolution
Monster
Ueki no Housoku


----------



## Level 70 Orc Ninja (Mar 20, 2006)

I have an extremely limited manga knowledge, but whatever list I put up, Berserk tops it.


----------



## ydraliskos (Mar 21, 2006)

Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Berserk
Death Note
Fullmetal Alchemist
Ranma 1/2
Naruto


----------



## Tiesto422 (Mar 22, 2006)

1. bleach
2. naruto
3. hunter x hunter
4. one piece
5. full metal alchemist
6. berserk
7. death note

that's all ive read that ive stuck with. im still in the process of reading berserk so it may rise a few spots.


----------



## pessimistie (Apr 6, 2006)

10. Angel Sanctuary
9. Akuma de Sourou
8. Penguin Revolution
7. FIVE
6. Vampire Knights
5. Red Lion
4. Perfect Girl Evolution
3. Goong
2. Fruits Basket
1. I Wish

A lot more I can't decide which goes where =.=
See something Interesting? PM me.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 6, 2006)

1. Naruto 
2. One Piece 
3. Bleach 
4.shaman king
5. Fullmetal Alchemist 
6.Tsubasa Chronicles
7.Hunter x Hunter
8.Gantz
9.Rurouni Kenshin
10.Flame of Recca


----------



## 12456 (Apr 6, 2006)

Berserk - _It puts everything else to shame. No one holds a candle to Kentarou Miura. No one.
[*]_
Vagabond

Dragonball

Samurai Executioner

Pluto - _Edit: I can't actually believe I forgot about this one _

Hajime no Ippo - _I'm not up to date at the moment with this one though._

Blade of the Immortal

20th Century Boys

Lone Wolf & Cub

Monster


For me, only Berserk is a clear number one choice on that list though. There's more that ranks up there for me.


----------



## thevassago (Apr 7, 2006)

1) Berserk
2) Tokyo crazy paradise
3) Mahou Sensei Negima
4) Naruto
5) Love monster
6) Rough
7) Black Cat
8) Psychic academy
9) Ichigo %100
10) Suzuka


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 7, 2006)

1/ Berserk
2/ Akira
3/ Naruto
4/ Kenshin
5/ Full metal Alchemist
6/ DoroHeDoro
7/ Hellsing
8/ Trigun 
9/ vagabond
10/ ichigo 100%
...


----------



## Yondy (Apr 7, 2006)

1) Naruto
2) Death Note
3) Rurouni Kenshin
4) MAR
5) FullMetal Alchemist
6) One Piece
7) Inu-yasha
8) Bleach
9) D-Gray Man
10) Prince of Tennis


----------



## Sumoni (Apr 7, 2006)

These are in order
1. Ranma 1/2
2. Full Metal Alchemist
3. Naruto
4. Bleach
5. Yu Yu Hakusho
6. Rurouni Kenshin
7.Angel Sanctuary
8. D.N. Angel
9. Fushigi Yuugi
10. X/1999


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 7, 2006)

naruto
bleach
these are only mangas i read.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2006)

In no particular order realy.....

Berserk 
GTO
Freesia
SDK
Ichi the Killer
Love Hina/ranma
Tenjou Tenge
Bastard!
Akira
Trigun
And MANY more.......


----------



## Seitoukaichou (Jun 20, 2006)

The order might change but I try it nonetheless:

1. GTO (Great Manga...I'm speechless here o_o) 
2. The Violinist of Hameln (I admit that I'm more of a VoH-Tard XD)
3./4. Naruto & One Piece (it's too hard to choose XD)
5. Flame of Recca (but sometimes I feel like it's better then 3/4 oO")
6. Death Note (that Manga really hit me!)
7. Hunter X Hunter (was owned by 1-6 because of the Ant-Arc XD)
8. Eyeshield 21 (only Sports-Manga)
9. Rurouni Kenshin (my first Manga ^^")
10. Bremen (only Band-Manga)

Let me remind your, that they are all incredibly close together ^^"


----------



## Verdugo (Jun 20, 2006)

1. Naruto
2. One Piece
3. Full Metal Alchemist
4. Hellsing

I have read more manga but those were the only ones I liked.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 20, 2006)

1.)Naruto
2.)Trigun
3.)Bleach
4.)Rurouni Kenshin
5.)D. Gray-man
6.)Full metal Alchemist
7.)Hunter x Hunter
8.)Yu Yu Hakusho
9.)Death Note
10.)Yu-Gi-Oh


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 20, 2006)

Updated my list. ^^

1st post.


----------



## cygnus (Jun 21, 2006)

1) Bleach
2) Naruto
3) Ichigo 100%
4) Gantz
5) Hunter x Hunter
6) Dragonball
7) Tenjou Tenge
8) Rorouni Kenshin
9) FMA
10) Trigun


----------



## Aether (Jun 22, 2006)

1.Ichigo 100%
2.I''s
3.Berserk
4.Elfen Lied
5.NHK
6.Kiseijuu
7.Naruto
8.GTO
9.Bleach
10.Chrno Crusade


----------



## Dark Schneider (Jun 22, 2006)

No particular order:

FMA
20th Century Boys
Pluto
Death Note
Hikaru No Go
SDK
Berserk
Blade of the Immortal
Tokyo Crazy Paradise and Basara ( I don't like shoujo, unless you haven't noticed, but these two titles are worthy)


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 28, 2006)

I haven't even read over five manga yet, but I already have Bastard!! and Gensomaden Saiyuki as my faves.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 28, 2006)

dun' read much manga, but here.

1. One Piece
2. Death Note
3. Naruto


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jul 6, 2006)

My top favs in order! ^^


Naruto
Death Note
Blade of the Immortal
MeruPuri
Kare First Love
The Devil Does Exist
Fruits Basket
Hana-kimi
Crimson Hero
Ranma ?


----------



## ETA (Jul 6, 2006)

Read my fair share, so I think I have a firm grasp on what I like and what I don't.

1) _Berserk_
2) _20th Century Boys_
3) _Monster_
4) _Trigun_/_Trigun Maximum_
5) _Pluto_
6) _Akira_
7) _Vagabond_
8) _Blade of the Immortal_
9) _Priest _*
10) _Eden - It's an Endless World!_

* Korean Manwha

List is subject to change for new manga, and also the ones currently one the list may rise/drop by others. I'll update it when I read more and perhaps reread some material.


----------



## CABLE (Jul 7, 2006)

1. GTO
2. Rurouni Kenshin
3. Berserk
4. Hellsing
5. Hajime no Ippo
6. Dragonball
7. Eyeshield 21
8. One Piece
9. Dragon Head
10. Gon


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jul 7, 2006)

1. Neon Genesis Evangelion
2. Hajime no Ippo
3. One Piece
4. Saiyuki
5. Saiyuki Reloaded
6. Eureka seveN
7. Bleach
8. Konjiki no Gash!
9. Eyeshield 21
10. Samurai Deeper Kyo


----------



## jin9 (Jul 7, 2006)

No order:

Berserk
One piece
Eden
Naruto
BOTI
Fruits Basket
Shamo
20th Century Boys
Vagabond
Gantz


----------



## spinstate (Jul 7, 2006)

No particular order....

Harukana no Machi-E
Kareshi Kanojo no Jijou (a.k.a KareKano)
Akira
Planetes
20th Century Boys
Blade of the Immortal
Samurai Executioner
Eden It's an Endless World!
BLAME!
GTO

and lots more good mangas....


----------



## Candice (Jul 7, 2006)

Naruto
Fruits Basket
Slam Dunk
One Piece
Ichigo 100%
Cardcaptor Sakura
Crayon Shin-chan
Flame of Recca
Yu Yu Hakusho
Detective Conan


----------



## Ainsin (Jul 7, 2006)

Beck
Gacha Gacha
Naruto
Kamisama no Tsukurikata
666Satan
Pastel
Girl Saurus DX
Bleach
Inu Neko Jump
Ichigo 100%

A lot of them are a little mindless at times, but I think that is what I enjoy most about them. They're easy on the brain


----------



## Deranged (Jul 7, 2006)

1. Bleach 
2. School Rumble
3. Air Gear
4. Today in Class 5-2 (even though it is only one volume )
5. Eureka Seven
6. Yakitate! japan
7. Mai HiME
8. Pokemon adventures (much better than the show could ever be, probably because of censorship in television)
9. One Piece
10. Naruto


----------



## pakku (Jul 7, 2006)

Unordered:

H2
Mushishi
Planetes
20th Century Boys
Beck
Sexy Voice & Robo
Trigun Maximum
One Piece
Real
Akira

...but I'm so fickle half of these favorites will probably change by the time you read this. Maybe I'll edit this semi-regularly, just for the hell of it.


----------



## edelricsMINE (Jul 7, 2006)

*my fav. 10*

1. yami no matsuei
2. dnangel
3. fma
4. naruto
5. hellsing
6. onegai twins
7. saiyuki
8. loveless
9. angel sanctuary
10. fruits basket


----------



## Crowe (Jul 7, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> 7. I love Miyuki / H2 / Touch





			
				pakku said:
			
		

> H2


Win. Glad to see at least a few people still reading Mitsuri Adachi mangas. (:


----------



## BouYiaka (Jul 10, 2006)

Beck
Berserk
Bleach
Eyeshield 21
Full Metal Alchemist
Naruto
Tenjou Tenge
Elfen Lied

i'm searching for 2 more manga to read right now


----------



## BakaKage (Jul 10, 2006)

this is gonna be hard but...in descending order

1. Rurouni Kenshin - Watsuki Nobuhiro
2. Bleach - Kubo Tite
3. Death Note - Ohba Tsugumi (story) & Obata Takeshi (art)
4. Monster - Urasawa Naoki
5. Naruto - Kishimoto Masashi
6. Flame of Recca - Anzai Nobuyuki
7. One Piece - Oda Eiichiro
8. Dragon Ball - Toriyama Akira
9. Hellsing - Hirano Kouta
10. Hikaru no Go - Hotta Yumi (story) & Obata Takeshi (art)
special mentions (in other words they can't fit any more): 
- Hunter X Hunter - Togashi Yoshihiro
- Yakitate Japan - Hashiguchi Takashi
- Fushigi Yuugi - Watase Yuu
- Slam Dunk - Inoue Takehiko


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 31, 2006)

Updated my list.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jul 31, 2006)

My Top 10 Fav Manga.

1.  *One Piece*
2.  *Naruto*
3.  *Berserk*
4.  *Slam Dunk*
5.  *Death Note*
6.  Eyeshield 21
7.  Full Metal Alchemist
8.  Monster
9.  20th Century Boys
10. Hikaru No Go


----------



## Zeig (Sep 19, 2006)

Hmmm. No particular order. 


Naruto
FMA
Air Gear
Yu-Yu Hakasho
One Piece
Hikaru No Go
Bleach
Shamen King
Rurouni Kenshin
Reborn


----------



## Pasty (Sep 20, 2006)

1. Hajime no Ippo
2. One Piece
3. Berserk
4. Eyeshield 21
5. Gantz
6. Hellsing
7. Vagabond
8. Monster
9. Bleach
10. 20th Century Boys


----------



## HXHFMP (Sep 20, 2006)

Gantz 
Berserk  
Hunter X Hunter  
kare kano
fruits basket
FMA


----------



## Shunsuii (Sep 20, 2006)

_1. Death Note
2. Bleach                                     I like Bleach & Naruto the same.
3. Naruto
4. Air Gear
5. Gundam SEED_


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 20, 2006)

1~ One Piece
2~ Bleach
3~ Naruto
4~ Berserk
5~ Eyeshield 21
6~ Death Note
7~ Eureka Seven
8~ Full Metal Panic!
9~ GANTZ
10~ Fairy Tail*


----------



## mortsleam (Oct 9, 2006)

_1. Hajime no Ippo
2. One piece
3. Berserk
4. Bleach
5. Naruto
6. Ares
7. Air gear
8. Hellsing
9. Gaueken Heaven
10. Girlfriend_

Im now starting air gear, deathnote, ares, slamdunk, and vagabond so they will be up their soon.


----------



## Tokito (Oct 10, 2006)

1-3 Blade of the Immortal, Tenjo Tenge and Vagabond
4. Samurai Deeper Kyo
5. Shinsengumi imon Peace Maker / Peace Maker Kurogane
6. Hellsing
7. Air Gear
8. School Rumble
9. Berserk
10. Bleach


----------



## Roy (Oct 10, 2006)

1.Naruto
2.Hajime no Ippo
3.One Piece
4.Bleach
5.Fruits Basket


----------



## AsukaTenjyoin (Oct 10, 2006)

01. Naruto
02. Groove Adventure Rave
03. Fairy Tail
04. Detektiv Conan
05. Detektiv Loki/Ragnarok
06. One Piece
07. Magister Negi Magi
08. X/1999
09. Kingdom Hearts
10. Dragon Ball


----------



## Ryurin (Oct 11, 2006)

1. Hajime no Ippo
2. Naruto
3. Bleach
4. Onime no Kyo
5. One Piece
6. Hellsing
7. Deathnote

Thats all the manga I have read so far.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 13, 2006)

1. FullMetal Alchemist
2. Naruto
3. Bleach
4. Hikaru no Go
5. One Piece
6. Rave Master
7. Deathnote

Listed in no specific order.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't read much manga, being Comic Book Guy. Of original manga, Naruto is the only one. The rest are adaptions: Ring, Battle Royale, Full Metal Panic! Fumoffu, Gundam Wing tie-ins (e.g. Ep. 0), and Neon Genesis Evangelion.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 12, 2006)

20th Century Boys is now in my top 3 

Awesome Manga


----------



## Dagda_Mor (Nov 12, 2006)

1-Berserk
2-Fullmetal Alchemist
3-Hellsing
4-Blame!
5-Bleach
6-Fruits Basket
7-Death Note
8-Trigun Maximum
9-Naruto
10-Excel Saga


----------



## Eyes Rutherford (Nov 13, 2006)

No particular order

Naruto
One Piece
Inuyasha
Bleach
Spiral
Full Metal Alchemist
Hellsing - One of Favorites!
Megaman - Yes I said it, it's actually good.
.Hack/Sign
Fruits Basket


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 14, 2006)

1. D-Gray Man
2. Full Metal Alchemist
3. Bleach
4. Fairy Tail
5. YYH
6. OP
7. Hellsing
8. Highschool of the Dead


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 14, 2006)

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. 666Satan
4. One Piece

soon gonna start Death Note, most probably it will come after 666Satan.


----------



## ninjademon25 (Nov 15, 2006)

my favorite mangas are

1. Naruto - Masashi Kishimoto
2. One Piece- Eiichiro Oda
3. Full Metal Alchemist- Hiromu Arakawa
4. Schoole Rumble- Jin Kobayashi ( i think that's his name)
5.Dragon Ball Z - Akira Toriyama
6. Shaman King- Hiroyuki Takei
7.  Negima- Ken Akamatsu
8.Love Hina- Ken Akamatsu
9. Battle Vixens (i don't know the guys name)
10. Hellsing ( i don't read it that much but i still like it)

i read much much more manga but these are my top 10


----------



## Rori (Nov 15, 2006)

In order:


Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle
Naruto
Bleach
Inuyasha
Fruits Basket


----------



## Stepped (Nov 25, 2006)

In no particular order

Naruto
Bleach
One Piece
666 Satan
Prince of Tennis
Hunter X Hunter
Shaman King
Slam Dunk
Dragon Ball
Eyeshield 21


----------



## Cloud Nine (Nov 25, 2006)

No particular order, but:

Bleach
Furuba
Eyeshield 21
Full Metal Alchemist
Peach Girl
Naruto
Ai Yori Dango
Shaman King


----------



## Megadoomer (Nov 25, 2006)

If I had to put them in any order...

1. One Piece
2. Death Note/Rurouni Kenshin
3. Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo
4. Eyeshield 21
5. Bleach
6. Naruto
7. Dragon Ball Z
8. Katekyo Hitman Reborn
9. Shaman King
10. Gintama/Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 25, 2006)

1. Bleach
2. Tenjou Tenge
3. Naruto
4. Full Metal Alchemist
5. Gundam Seed Astray
6. Gundam Seed Astray R
7. Gundam Seed X Astray
8. DragonBall


----------



## sonyexe (Nov 29, 2006)

1. Naruto
2. Death Note
3. One Piece
4. Gantz
5. Bleach
6. Full Metal Alchemist
7. Hellsing


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 29, 2006)

01. BeRSeRK
02. GantZ
03. BLAME!
04. Death Note
05. GTO -Great Teacher Onizuka-
06. AKIRA
07. HellsinG
08. Narut0
09. EyEShiELD 21
10. DOGS / DOGS - Bullets and Carnage


----------



## Lilith (Nov 29, 2006)

Naruto 
NGE
Blade of the immortal
Naru Taru
Baby Birth
She the Ultimate Weapon 
Kamikaze 


?hmmmmmmmmmm and so on  XD LOL


----------



## escamoh (Nov 29, 2006)

1. 20th Century Boys
2. Berserk
3. Gantz
4. One Piece
5. Shamo
6. Vagabond
7. Rave 
8. Dragonball
9. Bleach


----------



## MdB (Nov 29, 2006)

1 - Berserk
2 - 20th Century Boys
3 - Lone Wolf And Cub
4 - Monster
5 - Vagabond
6 - Akira
7 - Hajimme No Ippo
8 - One Piece/Hunter X Hunter/ Full Metal Alchemist
9 - Slam Dunk
10 - Death Note


----------



## mortsleam (Nov 29, 2006)

First things First:

Manga > Anime

20th Century Boys
Hajime no Ippo
Slam Dunk
Gantz
Eyeshield 21
One Piece
Death Note
Bleach
Naruto
Vagabond
Berserk
High School of the Dead
Dragonball
Not in Specific order i love all these manga but 20th Century boys is the most compelling, mystery and exciting that takes the st seat.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Dec 1, 2006)

lol I remember not to long ago on another forum I posted in a similar thread and I couldn't even fill up a list of 10 manga because I hadn't even read that much. However know I have trouble keeping the list down to only 10 manga because there are so many awesome ones that I have read 

Anyways, here is my list in no particular order.

-Flame of Recca
-Hajime no Ippo
-Mahou Sensei Negima
-Hunter x Hunter
-Slam Dunk
-Ranma 1/2
-Gantz
-Rurouni Kenshin
-Pluto
-20th Century Boys

However some of these can easily be interchanged with other manga at any given moment


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Dec 2, 2006)

Is it ok if I don't fill up the 10 slots??? 

-Death Note
-Fruits Basket
-Prince of Tennis
-Naruto
-Ranma 1/2

I hope I could complete this list soon.


----------



## L. Lawliet inactive (Dec 2, 2006)

In alphabetical order:

Berserk
Death Note
Hellsing
Ichigo 100%
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Naruto
Ranma 1/2
Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## blueradio (Dec 2, 2006)

Bleach/
Death Note/
Naruto/
Full Metal Alchemist/
FLCL/
Cowboy Bebop/
Trigun/
Vampire Hunter D/
Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Hagen (Dec 6, 2006)

Naruto
One Piece
Hajime no Ippo
Battle Royale
Berserk
Ranma 1/2
Hellsing
Bleach
Death Note
Ichigo 100%

Currently reading FMA, Slamdunk and Flame of Recca, they could probably make my top ten one of these days.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 6, 2006)

Berserk
Blade of the Immortal
Dragonball
Gantz
GTO
Highschool of the Dead* 
Naruto
One Piece
Sunabozu
[Reserved Spot for Kishi_Toriyama Project]

*I noticed this manga today and even though it just recently started I am in love. I would call it a zombie fetish, but then I would be classified as a Necrophiliac


----------



## Hagen (Dec 6, 2006)

Goku said:


> Berserk
> Blade of the Immortal
> Dragonball
> Gantz
> ...



There's such a thing?!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 6, 2006)

I thought I posted here, but I'll do it now:

In no particular order 
- Hellsing
- Death Note
- Monster
- Bleach
- Rurouni Kenshin
- Zombie Powder
- FMA

The other 3 spots shall be filled later :sweat


----------



## Death (Dec 6, 2006)

Not in order.

1. Death Note
2. Berserk
3. Gantz
4. Eye Shild 21
5. Hajime no Ippo
6. Bleach
7. Rurouni Kenshin
8. Hellsing
9. One Piece
10. Full Metal Alchemist

Others that are up there.
GTO and SDK


----------



## Jotun (Dec 10, 2006)

Locard said:


> There's such a thing?!



If Oda gets to do one why not Kishi ;>_>


----------



## Prodigy-child (Dec 13, 2006)

Not really in order

Fullmetal Alchemist
Naruto
Bleach
Fruits Basket
DNAngel
Kare Kano
Boku to Kanojo no XXX
Azumanga Daioh
Chrno Crusade
Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Taxman (Dec 13, 2006)

hmmm...I notice I haven't posted in here....top 10 eh?

1.  Fullmetal Alchemist
2.  Eyeshield 21
3.  Death Note
4.  Naruto
5.  Gantz
6.  Hellsing
7.  Bleach
8.  Azumanga Daioh/Yotsubato
9.  Black Cat
10. Yakitate Japan


----------



## Champloon (Dec 14, 2006)

My List*
1. Berserk
2. Lone Wolf and Cub 
3. Gantz
4. Vagabond
5. School Rumble/ GTO
6. Shin Angyo Onshi/ Ares
7. Full Metal Alchemist/ D. Gray Man
8. Naruto/ One Piece/ Bleach/ 666 Satan
9. Eyeshield 21/ Negima
10. To-Love-RU/ Fairy Tale


----------



## Jinnai (Dec 16, 2006)

1) NHK ni Youkoso
2) Berserk
3) Naruto
4) One Piece
5) Bleach
6) Death Note
7) FMA
8) Tenjou Tenge

Think that's all I've read so far.


----------



## pwned hokage (Dec 16, 2006)

What I love:
Ciguatera
Himizu
Homunculus
Koroshiya Ichi
Piano no Mori
Yokohama Kaidashi Kiko
Fullmetal Alchemist
One Piece
Yotsuba&!
and I'll leave the 10th spot open for whatever I feel like


----------



## Gene (Dec 16, 2006)

Updated list

1. Great Teacher Onizuka
3. Rurouni Kenshin
2. Fullmetal Alchemist
4. 20th Century Boys
5. Hunter x Hunter
6. Ragnarok
7. Death Note
8. Bleach
9. Naruto
10. Yakitate Japan!!


----------



## Monna (Dec 16, 2006)

Heres my list in order:

1. 666 Satan
2. Naruto
3. One Piece
4. Bleach
5. Elfen Lied
6. Death Note
7. Rurouni Kenshin
8. Yuyu Hakusho
9. Hellsing
10. Ikki Tousen


----------



## Daisuke CP10 (Dec 17, 2006)

Besides Naruto, Bleach, or One Piece...

1)Negima!
2)Gantz Phase 2
3)Furuba
4)Konjiki no Gash Bell
5)Bo-BoBo-Bo-BoBoBo (Second series)
6)School Rumble
7)D Gray Man
8)Katekyo Hitman reborn
9)Black Cat
10)Fairy Tail


----------



## jirochimaru (Dec 20, 2006)

1. ruruoni kenshin
2. naruto
3. one piece
4. dragon ball/DBZ
5. hunter x hunter
6,7,8,9,10. naruto LOL


----------



## Echo (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmmmmm....


1.FullMetal Alchemist
2.NGE
3.Naruto
4.FLCL


----------



## mortsleam (Dec 21, 2006)

Changed...
Italics = Tied.

1. 20th Century boys
2. _Hajime no Ippo,Slam Dunk, One Piece _
3. The Ravages of Time
4. Eyeshield 21
_5. Gantz, Berserk_
6. Vagabond
7. _Naruto, Death Note_
8. Dragonball
9. _Homunculus, Bleach_
10. Shamo.

I also am reading, GTO, High School of the dead, Bastard and Fullmetal Alchemist, D.Grey man i expect them to be put up soon.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 21, 2006)

*updated list:*

01. Berserk
02. BLAME!
03. GantZ
04. AKIRA
05. Death Note
06. Hellsing
07. GTO
08. One Piece
09. Naruto / Dragon Ball / Rurouni Kenshin
10. Air Gear / D.O.G.S / D.O.G.S - Bullets and Carnage


----------



## Jannoy (Dec 30, 2006)

...ok, no particular order:
Ouran High School Host Club
Naruto
Bleach
Death Note (still trying to finish reading it)
Fruits Basket
Negima
Hikaru no Go
Yotsubato!
Hana Kimi 
Ranma 1/2 (but I did hate the ending )


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 1, 2007)

Mine would be...

1.Hajime no Ippo
2.SlamDunk
3.Hikaru no Go
4.Eyeshield 21
5.Hunter x Hunter
6.Air Gear
7.Naruto
8.Bleach
9.Yakitate Japan
10.Yuyu Hakusho


----------



## Graham Aker (Jan 1, 2007)

Heres mine...

1. Hunter X Hunter
2. One Piece
3. vagabond
4. Hellsing
5. Yu yu Hakusho
6. Slam Dunk
7. Saint Seiya
8. Dangu
9. 666 Satan
10. Level E


----------



## ::Ino:: (Jan 1, 2007)

Lesse' Here...

1 - Aoi House
2 - Saikano 
3 - Saiyuki
4 - Naruto
5 - Gals!
6 - Revolutionary Girl Utena
7 - Vampire Doll Guilt Na Zan
8 - Sailor Moon
9 - Paradise Kiss
10 - Yu-Gi-Oh


----------



## TheBreakingWheel (Jan 1, 2007)

Naruto
Rurouni Kenshin
Shaman King
Fullmetal Alchemist
Bleach
Prince of Tennis
Hunter x Hunter
Gundam Seed
Zatch Bell
One Piece


----------



## Ponko (Jan 1, 2007)

Yami no Matsuei
Eyeshield 21
Naruto
Monster
Saiyuki
Utena
Bleach
Planet Ladder
Ranma 1/2
Can't think of a tenth. Too many I just sort of like.


----------



## Tmb04 (Mar 15, 2007)

I dont think I read 10 different yet but oh well

The first 5 are my current favorites, but they'll change around alot. 

1.Love Hina
2.Hajime No Ippo
3.Naruto
4.Fullmetal Alchemist
5.One Piece
6.Death Note
7.Parallel
8.Negima
9.Bleach


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 15, 2007)

1. Hunter X Hunter
2. Dragonball/Z
3. Samurai Deeper Kyo
4. One Piece
5. Bleach
6. Hellsing
7. Gantz
8. Eyeshield 21
9. Flame of Recca (haven't finished reading yet)
10. Naruto


----------



## SpitFire! (Mar 15, 2007)

1. Naruto
2. D. Gray-man
3. Bleach
4. Deathnote
5. Air Gear
6. Full Metal Alchemist
7. Dragonball


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2007)

1. Bleach 
2. Eyeshield 21
3. Mahou Sensei Negima
4. Hunter X Hunter
5. Full Metal Alchemist
6. Ichigo 100%
7. Air Gear
8. Sekirei
9. To-LOVE-Ru
10. Mai Otome

*Honorable Mention*

Death Note
Black Cat
Mai HiME
High School Girls
Kashimashi ~Girl Meets Girl~


----------



## Hikaru (Mar 16, 2007)

Great Teacher Onizuka
One Piece
Hikaru No Go
Skip Beat
Hayate the Combat Butler
Shin Angyo Onshi
We are alive on this planet, and they arrived
Slamdunk
Addicted to Curry
Negima?!

So many to choose from, but those are in my top 50. Not in any order.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2007)

1.Akira
2.One Piece
3.Berserk
4.Vagabond
5.Death Note
6.Rurouni Kenshin
7.Monster
8.Fushigi  Yuugi
9. Flame of Recca
10. Dragonball/Z


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 16, 2007)

I can't do a complete ten yet, but I can continue to revise until I do.

1. Saiyuki
2. Demon City Hunter 
3. Bastard!!
4. Get Backers
5. Orphen
6. Mai Otome
7. Naruto


----------



## Taleran (Mar 16, 2007)

1. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
2. Hellsing
3. Berserk
4. Vagabond
5. 20/1th/st Century Boys
6. Hunter X Hunter
7. One Piece
8. Flame of Recca


----------



## Keme (Mar 16, 2007)

These are some of my favorites (albeit not in any order):

Eyeshield 21
Battle Royale
Naruto
Bleach
Futari Ecchi
Mozart Doesn't Sing Lullabies
The Bride of the Water God
Death Note
The Tarot Cafe
Zombie Powder


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Mar 18, 2007)

In no particular order:

Samurai Deeper Kyo
Eyeshield21
Trigun Maximum
Whistle
Bleach
Fruits Basket
Prince of Tennis
Hikaru no Go
Death Note
Ranma 1/2


----------



## Batman (Mar 20, 2007)

Bleach
Naruto
Death Note
One Piece (Though the current arc is stupid)
Hunter x Hunter
Ranma 1/2
Magic Knight Rayearth
Dragonball/Dragonball Z (before it got ridiculous)

Those are in the order of full to hungry.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 20, 2007)

there are so many...

Berserk
Saint Seiya
Death Note
Naruto
Bleach
Noise
Blame
D-Gray Man
Blade of the Immortal
Basilisk

i guess...


----------



## Taxman (Mar 23, 2007)

hmmm....I think my list needs to be updated...

1.  Fullmetal Alchemist
2.  D.Gray-Man
3.  Eyeshield 21
4.  Hellsing
5.  Naruto
6.  Death Note
7.  Gantz
8.  History's Greatest Disciple Kenichi
9.  Black Cat
10. To-love-ru/azumanga daioh/yotsubato/yakitate japan


----------



## Jannoy (Mar 23, 2007)

In no particular order but in which they came to my mind...

Naruto
Bleach
Ouran HSHC
Death Note
Fruits Basket
Mahou Sensei Negima
Reservior Chronicle Tsubasa
Yotsubato/Azumanga Daioh
Vampire Knight
Ranma 1/2


----------



## Nuriel (Mar 23, 2007)

Okay, here we go:

1.   One Piece
2.   Naruto
3.   Fruits Basket
4.   Ranma 1/2
5.   Bleach
6.   Samurai Deeper Kyo
7.   Death Note
8.   Hunter x Hunter
9.   D. Gray-Man
10.  Ouran High School Host Club

Also, almost forgot xxxHOLiC and TRC


----------



## LucidaLetter (Mar 24, 2007)

1.Air gear
2.I's
3.Ichigo 100%
4.katekyo hitman reborn
5.Highschool of the dead
6.One piece
7.Naruto
8.Death note
9.Mahou sensei negima
10.Mx0/To-Love-Ru(trouble)/History's Greatest Disciple Kenichi


----------



## Gene (Mar 24, 2007)

updated...

1.) Great Teacher Onizuka
2.) Rurouni Kenshin
3.) Fullmetal Alchemist
4.) D.Gray-man
5.) 20th Century Boys
6.) Hunter x Hunter
7.) Bleach
8.) Death Note
9.) Ragnarok
10.) Mai-Otome


----------



## vanh (Mar 24, 2007)

1. Beck
2. Yotsuba to
3. Vagabond
4. Slamdunk
5. Miyuki / H2 / Niji Iro Togarashi / Slow steps
6. 20th century boys
7. Dr. Slump
8. Homunculus / Brothers
9. Death Note
10 . Great Teacher onizuka 

My list updated.


----------



## Munken (Mar 24, 2007)

- Berserk
- Gantz
- 20th Century Boys
- Monster
- Vagabond
- D.Gray-man
- Death Note
- Hellsing
- Naruto
- Fullmetal alchemist


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 31, 2007)

1. D.Gray-Man
2. Shaman King
3. Fruits Basket
4. Angel Sanctuary
5. Koukou Debut
6. Hunter x Hunter
7. Naruto
8. X
9. XXXholic
10. FY:GK


----------



## Champloon (Mar 31, 2007)

My List
1. Berserk
2. Lone Wolf and Cub 
3. Gantz
4. Vagabond / Shin Angyo Onshi 
5. School Rumble / GTO
6. Ares
7. Full Metal Alchemist/ D. Gray Man
8. Naruto/ Eyeshield 21 / Bleach / 666 Satan / One Piece / Fairy Tale / Hitman Reborn
9. Negima / To-Love-RU / Until Death Do Us Part
10. Blue Dragon (ecchi ver.)

UPDATED


----------



## Kage no Yume (Apr 2, 2007)

Currently:

1.  Naruto
2.  Eyeshield 21
3.  GTO
4.  Hunter x Hunter
5.  Detective Conan
6.  666 Satan
7.  One Piece
8.  Yakitate!! Japan
9.  Rurouni Kenshin
10.  Prince of Tennis


I'm still trying to catch up with more series, but I've got a long way to go .


----------



## angel2devil (Apr 2, 2007)

Naruto
One Piece
Bleach
666 Satan
Berserk
Gantz
Death Note
Beck
Futari Ecchi
Welcome to NHK


----------



## slumpy (Apr 2, 2007)

mine at this moment:

naruto
samurai deeper kyo
Berserk
Gant
Chronicles tsubasa
Ares
Shin Angyo Onshi
X
Ganzu
zetman (this one rocks)

No practicular order


----------



## ricc (Apr 4, 2007)

Great Teacher Onizuka
My Balls
666 Satan
Hajime no Ippo
Gantz
Parfait Tic
Ichigo 100%
Tenjou Tenge
Highschool of the Dead
Beck

No order.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2007)

1.Akira
2.One Piece
3.Berserk
4.Vagabond
5.Death Note
6.Rurouni Kenshin
7.Monster
8.Zetman
9. Flame of Recca
10. I''s

Updated List
_______________


----------



## gundampiece (May 10, 2007)

At the moment;
1. One Piece
2. Hunter X Hunter
3. 666 Satan
4. Bleach
5. D.Gray-Man
6. Fullmetal Alchemist
7. Get Backers
8. Berserk
9. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
10. Hellsing

Changes alot.


----------



## The Uchiha Wrath (May 11, 2007)

In order, 1st is best

1/ Rurouni Kenshin [Naturally]

2/ Berserk

3/ Samurai Deeper Kyo

4/ Hajime No Ippo

5/ Naruto

6/ Bleach

7/ One Piece


----------



## yukito (Jul 21, 2007)

1. Naruto
2. Flame of Recca
3. One Piece
4. Bleach
5. Shaman King
6. Fruits Basket
7. Chobits
8. Death Note
9. Rurouni Kenshin
10. Yu-Gi-Oh


----------



## Voynich (Jul 21, 2007)

Zombiepowder
Eternity
Mushishi
Gokinjo Monogatari
Shamo
Nodame Cantabile
MPD Psycho
Hellsing
Hitman Reborn
Hunter x Hunter

In no particular order.


----------



## S.O.T.R.S (Jul 21, 2007)

Currently

1:Berserk 
2laymore
3:Vagabond
4:Naruto
5.Gray Man
6:Eyeshield 21
7.Prince of Tennis
8:666 Satan
9:Bleach
10:...not sure

i really like the first 5....


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 21, 2007)

some changes to my list.

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. Claymore
4. Berserk
5. 666Satan
6. Blue dragon -Ral Grad
7. D.Gray Man
8.Hitomi no Catoblepas
9. To-Love-Ru
10. One Piece


----------



## Vongola (Jul 22, 2007)

1.naruto
2.yotsubato
3.zatch bell
4.sgt frog
5.rave master
6.bleach
7.one piece
8.hikaru no go
9.fruits basket
10.case closed
in order, ish


----------



## Totitos (Jul 22, 2007)

1.One Piece
2.Berserk-started watching it yesterday and now I am loving it!
3.Bleach
4.Death Note
5.Naruto
6.Gantz
7.Claymore-Only watch a part of a chapter,I need to read more of it
8.Air Gear
9.Rave
10.Mahou sensei Negima?!


----------



## boomina (Jul 22, 2007)

1. X
2.Tsubasa Chronicle
3.Meisou Kuiki
4.Blame!
5.Ragnarok
6.Naruto
7.Slayers
8.Baroque
9.Evangelion
10.D Gray Man


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 22, 2007)

1. Rurouni Kenshin
2. One Piece
3. Full Metal Alchemist
4. Hunter X Hunter
5. Fairy Tail
6. Yu Yu Hakusho
7. 666 Satan
8. Claymore
9. Bleach
10. Naruto

D.Gray-Man may bump Naruto off of the list once I read some more of it.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 22, 2007)

1. Yu Yu Hakusho
2. D-Gray Man
3. Rave Master
4. Rurouni Kenshin
5. Hunter X Hunter
6. Bleach
7. Katekyoshi Hitman REBORN
8. Claymore
9. Fairy Tail
10. Gensomaden Saiyuki


----------



## Ryu19 (Nov 12, 2007)

1. Rurouni Kenshin
2. Jojo's Bizzare Adventure, One Piece, and Berserk. (It's hard to choose just one out of these three.)
3. Buso Renkin
4. Shaman King
5. Eyeshield 21
6. Black Cat
7. Dragonball
8. Embalming (This will change when more chapters are released.)
9. Kingdom Hearts
10.Wolf's Rain


----------



## Violent Man (Nov 12, 2007)

No particular order.

1. Dragonball
2. Hunter x Hunter
3. Monster
4. Berserk
5. Yu Yu Hakusho
6. Saint Seiya
7. Slam Dunk
8. One Piece
9. Shin Angyo Aoshi
10. FMA


----------



## Fang (Nov 12, 2007)

In no particular order:

- Dragonball
- One Piece
- Vagabond
- Ruroni Kenshin/Samurai X
- Hajime no Ippon
- Akira
- 666 Satan
- Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Ironhide (Nov 12, 2007)

Dragonball
Yu Yu Hakusho
Bleach 
Naruto
666 Satan
Fairy Tail
Bastard
Ruroni Kenshin
Death Note
FMA

Not in any order


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 12, 2007)

no order

D Gray man
666 satan
Naruto
Chrno Crusade
Trigun Max
Kenshin
Mirai Nikki
Evangelion
FLCL
Kingdom hearts


----------



## Karin Maaka (Nov 12, 2007)

Ooh, this is quite hard. D: 

 My favorites switch a lot, but here's teh list: 

 1. 20th/21st Century Boys (FUCKING EPIC) 
 2. Gantz 
 3. Monster 
 4. Fullmetal Alchemist
 5. D.Gray-man
 6. Nodame Cantabile
 7. 666 Satan 
 8. BECK
 9. Karin (I STAYED UP ALL NIGHT READING UP TO VOLUME 12! ADDICTIVE.) 
 10. Hana Yori Dango 

 All of these are on my list because at one point I was OBSESSED with each of them. Usually if I pick up a manga I really, really like, I'll be obsessed with finding out everything until I've gone through all the volumes/chapters that are currently released. 

 I think the craziest thing I've ever done in this regard is starting from 10PM to 4AM reading Gantz from beginning to current.  
 Yes, I'm crazy.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 12, 2007)

1.King of Hell
2.Berserk
3.HxH
4.Bleach
5.Fairy tail
6.D.Gray man
7.Katekyo Hitman reborn
8.Naruto

my 1st 3 are my top 3 in that order but after that those r in random order


----------



## Lusankya (Nov 13, 2007)

No particular order

Yotsubato
One Piece 
Shin Angyo Onshi
Slam Dunk
Berserk
Yu Yu Hakusho
Hellsing
Hunter X Hunter
GTO
Real


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Nov 13, 2007)

1.Akira
2.Berserk
3.Hunter x Hunter
4.Naruto
5.Dragonball z
6.Fullmetal alchemist
7.Hellsing
8.Death Note


----------



## bijuu231 (Nov 13, 2007)

can we limit the list to shonen action because otherwise, i wont be able to come up with one


----------



## Tim (Nov 13, 2007)

no order...

Naruto
Bleach
Death Note
Love Hina
Fullmetal Alchemist
Rurouni Kenshin
Genshiken
Trigun/Maximum
Ichigo 100%
Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Stark_Darko (Nov 13, 2007)

No particular order:

Rebirth
Naruto
Bleach
Battle Royale
Death Note
King of Hell
Rurouni Kenshin
666 Satan
Great Teacher Onizuka
Negima

^^


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 13, 2007)

1- Fairy Tail

2- Naruto

3- 666 satan 

4- Berserk

5- D.Gray-Man 

6- The Silvery Crow 

7- Mx0 

8- Vagabond 

9- Bleach

10 - Highschool of the dead


----------



## Kuroro (Nov 13, 2007)

In no particular order:

- Katekyoshi Hitman REBORN
- Samurai Deeper Kyo
- Rurouni Kenshin
- Berserk
- Vagabond
- Gantz
- One Piece
- D. Gray Man
- Naruto
- Great Teacher Onizuka


----------



## HyperKnuckles22 (Nov 15, 2007)

1. Yu Yu hakusho
2. naruto 
3. one piece
4. death note
5.  negima
6. black cat
7.  to-love-ru
8. rurouni kenshin
9.  trigun maximum
10.  chobits


----------



## Castiel (Nov 15, 2007)

updated list (again in particular order)

D. Gray-Man
Eyeshield 21
Fullmetal Alchemist
HunterXHunter
Kekkaishi
Monster
Naruto
One Piece
Rave Master
Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Taleran (Nov 15, 2007)

hmmm updated list would be in no order


Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Hokuto No Ken
Hunter X Hunter
AKIRA
20th Century Boys
Flame of Recca
Bastard!!
One Piece
Berserk
Vagabond


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 15, 2007)

no order

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Dragon Ball
Saint Seiya
Hokuto no Ken
Homunculus
Berserk
Noritaka
Great Teacher Onizuka
Vagabond
Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Aldric (Nov 15, 2007)

1-Berserk
2-GUNNM/Battle Angel Alita
3-Bastard!!
4-Dr Slump
5-One Piece
6-GTO
7-Gon
8-Dragonball
9-City Hunter
10-Dragon Quest Dai no Daiboken

Last two simply for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 15, 2007)

1-JJBA (Jojo's Bizzare Adventure, click link in sig)
2-Berserk
3-HunterxHunter
4-D. Gray Man
5-One Piece
6-Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn!
7-Bastard!!
8-Fairy Tail
8-666 Satan
9-Naruto (For part one only)
10-Bleach(Just some parts that i like)


----------



## Lazlow (Nov 15, 2007)

1. Bastard!!
2. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
3. 20th Century Boys
4. Slam Dunk
5. Hajime no Ippo
6. Berserk
7. Fullmetal Alchemist
8. One Piece
9. D. Gray Man/ Eyeshield 21
10. Naruto


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Nov 15, 2007)

1. blade of the immortal
2. meru peri
3. the devil does exist
4. naruto
5. fruits basket
6. deathnote
7. mars
8. x-day
9. soul to seoul
10. i.n.v.u


----------



## Sylar (Nov 15, 2007)

1. Berserk
2. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
3. Fullmetal Alchemist
4. Monster
5. Hajime no Ippo
6. Hellsing
7. One Piece
8. Battle Angel Alita
9. Bastard!!
10. Great Teacher Onizuka


----------



## Totitos (Nov 15, 2007)

Updating my list

1.JJBA
2.Hajime no Ippo
3.Berserk
4.Akira
5.Houshin Engi
6.20th Century Boys
7.Zetman
8.Vinland Saga
9.One Piece
10.Noritaka


----------



## Sawako (Nov 15, 2007)

The first couple are in no particular order (probably the first five):
1. Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle
2. xxxHOLiC
3. One Piece
4. D.Gray-man
5. Bleach
6. Kobato
7. 666 Satan
8. Fullmetal Alchemist
9. X/1999
10. Naruto

I think Death Note and Fruits Basket belong on that list too, since I love those too, but I don't know which of those top manga to knock off for them...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 16, 2007)

1.Hajime No Ippo 
Truly great stuff in every aspect. Also, boxing is awesome. 

2. Slam Dunk- 
Does anyone even need an explanation for this one ? Slam DUNK IS EPIC.

3. Death note- 
My childhood dreams were given art form and twisted into a dark sick nightmare. Truth be told, the latter parts of the series weren't the cat's meow, but the very topic of the manga won me over from day one. So while the psycho babble involved may not always be on point, I don't care. 

4. Hikaru No Go-
I had no idea what Go was before reading this manga. Yet, the series was such a damn good manga I took up the bloody game! Also, I disagree with anyone who says the series ended prematurely. In addition, I believe the drama and development throughout the story follows a very realistic line normally unseen in many mangas. 

5. Battle Angel Alita- 
Fucking win of a manga that I've re-read recently. has the best plot and stroy telling of any action related manga. Oh, and the action is fanstatic. Not to mention the uterly sicklying finger licking good character development. 

5. Berserk- 
Great development, great characters, great situating of the verse, great storytelling, great connatations and or relations in terms of a what one takes from reading the manga. Lastly, the art is amazing and it feels more like reading a novel then a manga. Still, in terms of enjoyment derived from the series it is below the ones above for me, even though I would objectively consider it superior to them.

5. Tsukihime/Fate Stay Night/ Melty Blood (manga only)

6. Hunter X Hunter / Yakitake Japan  

7. Gantz / One Piece

8. Full Metal Alchemist 

9. Homonculos 

10. Hokuto No Ken / Sailor Moon

----

----
edit:  Damn this being manga so I can't include Kaleido Star and Full Metal Panic which I've onyl seen animes for.....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 17, 2007)

fairy tail
dgray man
naruto
666 satan
ichigo 100
ouran high
bleach
negima
hxh
fruit baskets
melty blood/shinshen doumei cross


----------



## omaruchiha36 (Nov 18, 2007)

deathnote
naruto
FMA
Bleach


----------



## kamahl13 (Nov 22, 2007)

-Naruto
-Mx0
-Bleach
-Prince of Tennis
-Pretty Face 
-Bleach
-Eyeshield 21
-Suzuka
-Deathnote
-Negima


----------



## Gene (Nov 24, 2007)

1.) Great Teacher Onizuka
2.) Rurouni Kenshin
3.) One Piece
4.) 20th Century Boys
5.) Fullmetal Alchemist
6.) Hunter x Hunter
7.) D.Gray-man
8.) Death Note
9.) Fruits Basket
10.) Unbalance x Unbalance


----------



## WHITEBEARD inactive (Nov 24, 2007)

DBZ
GUYVER
Yu GI OH/YU GI OH R
Rurouni Kenshin
Inuyasha
Fairy Tail
One Piece 
666Satan
Yu Yu hakusho


That about it.


----------



## ShinigamiBilal (Nov 24, 2007)

1.Deathnote
2.Bleach
3.Naruto
4.DBZ
5.FMA
6.OP
7.Eureka7


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Nov 25, 2007)

1. Death note
2. Katekyoshi Hitman REBORN
3. The baki the grappler series
4.Tenjou Tenge 
5. Eyesheild 21
6. JoJo's bizarre adventure
7. Fullmetal Alchemist
8. Samurai deeper Kyo
9. Trigun / trigun maxium
10. Akira

Not in order


----------



## Jin-E (Nov 25, 2007)

Hate numbering something, but here goes.

1- Nana
2- Naruto
3- Gantz
4- Rurouni Kenshin
5- Monster
6- Shin Angyo Onshi
7- Eyeshield 21
8- Highschool of the Dead
9- 666 Satan
10- Claymore


----------



## ★StarStorm (Jan 13, 2008)

1. *Chrono Crusade*
2. Naruto
3. Eyeshield 21
4. Fruits Basket
5. DNAngel
6. Girl Got Game
7. Enchanter
8. Slam Dunk
9. Azumanga Daioh
10. .....Yeah.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 13, 2008)

Let's see....here are my top 10:

1. FMA
2. D. Gray Man
3. Naruto
4. Death Note
5. DragonBall
6. 666 Satan
7. GetBackers
8. Hunter x Hunter
9. Gintama
10. Hikaru No Go


----------



## cozapple (Jun 26, 2008)

*top 10 manga.*

well this is just to find out what manga you are all into reading, like what you rate highly etc 

my ratings would be :

1. naruto
2. dragonball
3. bleach
4. 666 satan
5. love hina
6. rurouni kenshin
7. inuyasha
8. fullmetal alchemist
9. hajime no ippo
10. death note

lols 

*number 1. being the best.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 26, 2008)

are you sure that with FMA you saw the anime instead of reading the manga? because if it's the manga there's no way that it could be worst than lol. naruto, Bleach, 666 satan....


----------



## cozapple (Jun 26, 2008)

lols man, yeah i read the manga but its just my opinion, it is an awesome manga FMA is except i guess i'm kinda more into the others.
lol  what are your faves?


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

naruto number 1  i would have said that too some 3 years ago


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 26, 2008)

@ the order for the whole list except for nr 2.


----------



## Dio Brando (Jun 26, 2008)

pretty sure this has been done 1 billion times before


----------



## p-lou (Jun 26, 2008)

Dio Brando said:


> pretty sure this has been done 1 billion times before



At least...........


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2008)

How the fuck did you put Bleach and Naruto over Hajime no Ippo?!


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 26, 2008)

ahem shouldnt every one put their list
thats his opinion and no one can change it (respect to it)
i dont read many manga because i enjoy anime more so no list from me


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 26, 2008)

then why are you on manga section?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jun 26, 2008)

i know someone was going to say that
because i read some manga 
and i read other manga after i see their anime first

but the real reason i wanted to see what manga most people prefer so when i have time i could read some of them then i find that everyone arguing with first list


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 26, 2008)

Naruto = Shit
Bleach has some good action, but the story is meh as fuck.
666 Satan >>>>>>>>>>> Naruto
HnI >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> All others in the list.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 26, 2008)

Good to see no one contributing to the actual topic.

1. Yu Yu Hakusho
2. D.Gray Man
3. Shin Angyo Onshi
4. One Piece
5. Katekyo Hitman Reborn
6. Rave Master
7. Hunter x Hunter
8. Chrono Crusade
9. Shaman King
10. Bleach


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 26, 2008)

1.Berserk
2.HXH
3.Battle Royal
4.Claymore
5.Rouroni Kenshin
6.Bastard
7.JJBA
8.DBZ
9.Naruto
10.Gantz

Mostly Seinen manga that's the best IMO


----------



## KLoWn (Jun 26, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> ahem shouldnt every one put their list
> thats his opinion and no one can change it (respect to it)
> i dont read many manga because i enjoy anime more so no list from me


What he said.
It's pretty sad that this kind of threads never can be done without a bunch of fagets starting the smartass-machine 

My list
1.Berserk.
2.The rest.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 26, 2008)

lol @ lists, all they do is cause arguing

let me save you some trouble

MGS4>>>>Your favorite manga


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> How the fuck did you put Bleach and Naruto over Hajime no Ippo?!



Fucking truth

1. Baki
2. Gauroden
3. HnI
4. Eyesheild 21
5. Gantz
6. Shamen King
7. Reborn
8. JJBA
9. HxH
10. Bleach/Onepiece  (they tie)


----------



## MdB (Jun 26, 2008)

cozapple said:


> well this is just to find out what manga you are all into reading, like what you rate highly etc
> 
> my ratings would be :
> 
> ...



That list.


----------



## Vault (Jun 26, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> lol @ lists, all they do is cause arguing
> 
> let me save you some trouble
> 
> MGS4>>>>Your favorite manga



i agree


----------



## Taleran (Jun 26, 2008)

fine

AKIRA
Nausicaa
Sanctuary
Monster
JJBA
Bastard!!
One Piece
Berserk
Vagabond
Battle Angel Alita


----------



## Shloonktapooxis (Jun 26, 2008)

My top (Manga, not anime):

Naruto
Gravitation
Violinist of Hameln
Fushigi Yuugi
Chrono Crusade
Vampire Knight
Death Note
HanaKimi
Kill Me Kiss Me
Black Cat


----------



## atom (Jun 26, 2008)

Top 10 Manga... aka The "My opinion is right and your opinion is wrong thread".


----------



## Aldric (Jun 26, 2008)

Gunnm, Berserk and Bastard!! are my top 3 

Can't be arsed to type the rest


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 26, 2008)

Why some of you laugh at Naruto being in top10? What makes this manga so bad in your eyes?

It's one of my fav.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 26, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Why some of you laugh at Naruto being in top10?



.............


----------



## blackness (Jun 26, 2008)

1. One Piece
2. Blame! 
3. Akira
4. Battle Angel Alita - Last Order
5. 20th Century Boys
6. MPD Psycho
7. Air Gear
8. Berserk
9. Homunculus
x. Bleach

Manga only, in that order~


----------



## Megaharrison (Jun 26, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Why some of you laugh at Naruto being in top10?



Because they're angry fanboys who can't handle different opinions.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 26, 2008)

Akira
Vagabond
Slam Dunk
Hellsing
Shin Angyo Onshi
Jo Jo's Bizarre Adevnture
WORST
One Piece
Berserk
Ghost In The Shell

Not in order because it always shifts.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 26, 2008)

Hajime no Ippo
Jojo's Bizarre Adventures
Bastard!!
20th Century Boys
Monster
Berserk
Slam Dunk
One Piece
Vagabond
Dragonball


----------



## Tash (Jun 26, 2008)

blackness said:


> 1. One Piece
> 2. Blame!
> 3. Akira
> 4. Battle Angel Alita - Last Order
> ...



7, 8, 9, x,?


----------



## atom (Jun 26, 2008)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventures 
Dragonball
One Piece
20th Century Boys
Ares
GTO
x
x
x
x

No particular order.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 26, 2008)

Constantly changes but here's mine right now:

Berserk
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Monster
Bastard!!
Hokuto no Ken
20th Century Boys
Shin Angyo Onshi
Hellsing
Hajime no Ippo
Claymore


----------



## Snickers (Jun 26, 2008)

HxH
SAO
One Piece
Rurouni Kenshin
Rave Master
Claymore
Black Cat
Bleach
666satan
Naruto/FairyTail


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jun 26, 2008)

Keeping it to 5 as i have only seen/read 8 as of yet. Not checking out other series outside of the Shounen Trinity until a year ago is the reason for why. 

Yes i know i am wierd, didnt get to know about other series until i joined NF.

1. FMA
2. OP
3. FOTNS/HxH
5. Hellsing


----------



## cozapple (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks to people who actually contributed.
you guys should just tolerate that everyone has a different opinion on what they read, so get over it.
kthxbai


----------



## PlaygroundPredator (Jun 26, 2008)

1. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
2. Berserk
3. Akira
4. Bastard(would probably be higher if i could read more)
5. One Piece
6. HxH
7. Parasyte
8. Konjiki no Gash!!!
9. Monster
10. I can't really think of anything else so Eyeshield pre-Hakushuu


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 26, 2008)

1. Monster
2. Berserk
3. Shin Angyo Onshi
4. Vagabond
5. 20th Century Boys
6. REAL!
7. Blade of the Immortal
8. Akira
9. Welcome to the NHK!
10. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure

All I can think for now.


----------



## atom (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm thinking about reading Monster.. how is it anyway?


----------



## VegaPunk (Jun 26, 2008)

1) 20th Century Boys
2) Monster
3) Love Hina

I love 20thCB and Monster and Love Hina is the only manga I even remember after the epicness of Monster and 20th.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 27, 2008)

already a thread for this, Tenshi posted it. I'll provide link in a lil' while.

Here's the thread, let's keep it going ....> this guy


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 27, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> My Top 10 Fav Manga.
> 
> 1.  *One Piece*
> 2.  *Naruto*
> ...



One Piece is now......fuckin' *#1*.


----------



## Jicksy (Jun 27, 2008)

GTO 
get backers
one piece 
fairy tail
midnight secretary
unbalance x unbalance
gantz
air gear
claymore
berserk


----------



## HKN (Jun 27, 2008)

In no order

Doraemon 
Lovehina
Naruto
one piece
Monster
Tenjou Tenge
20th Century Boys
Hunter x hunter
holyland
rave


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jun 27, 2008)

Constantly changes but here's mine right now:

Berserk
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
Monster
Bastard!!
Hokuto no Ken
20th Century Boys
Shin Angyo Onshi
Hellsing
Hajime no Ippo
Claymore


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 27, 2008)

No particular order this time ---

Sanctuary
Shin Angyo Enishi
Berserk
Battle Angel Alita
Tsukihime and Nasu works
Hajime No Ippo
Slam Dunk
Saiyuki
Hikaru No Go/ Yakitake Japan
Death Note


----------



## Blaizen (Jun 27, 2008)

1. Naruto
2. One Piece/Dragonball
3. Psyren
4. Hikaru no Go
5. Double Arts
6. Bleach
7. Deathnote
8. Fairy Tail
9. Hajime no Ippo
10. Hunter X Hunter


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jun 27, 2008)

Naruto
Bleach
Fairy tail
Kekkaishi
Samurai deeper kyo
Psyren
Shaman King
Shin Angyo Onshi
666 Satan


----------



## Leonidas of Sparta (Jun 27, 2008)

Eyeshield 21
Naruto
Bleach
Zombie Powder
Rorouni Kenshin
Samurai Champloo
One Piece
Blade of the Immortal
Sword of the Dark Ones/Ragnorok
Dragon Ball Z


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 27, 2008)

20th Century Boys
Monster
Bitter Virgin
Berserk
Shin Angyo Onshi(My god the artwork)
Blame
One Piece
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure(Yare Yare Daze)
Hajime no Ippo


----------



## Kairi (Jun 27, 2008)

Mines are(Not in any order):

Negima! Magister Negi Magi
Naruto
One Piece
A.I. Love you
Cardcaptors
Inuyasha
.Hack
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Beauty Pop
Love Hina


----------



## Beowulf24 (Jun 28, 2008)

One Piece
Gantz/Naruto / Bleach - tied for 2,3,4
Eyeshield 21
Fairy Tail
Hunter x Hunter
Negima! Magister Negi Magi
Deathnote
Slam Dunk


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 28, 2008)

1. Monster
2. Berserk
3. Shin Angyo Onshi
4. Vagabond
5. 20th Century Boys
6. REAL!
7. Blade of the Immortal
8. Akira
9. Great Teacher Onizuka
10. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## Tash (Jun 28, 2008)

Bastard
Berserk
Gunnm
HxH (on a good day)
Soul Eater
One Piece
Gash Bell
Dragon Ball
Zombie Powder
Blade of the Immortal

In no order.


----------



## Jayka (Jun 28, 2008)

Something like this:
1. Fushigi Yugi Genbu Kaiden
2. Fullmetal Alchemist 
3. Fruits Basket
4. Ouran High School Host Club
5. Samurai Deeper Kyo
6. Naruto
7. Ayashi no Ceres
8. Fullmoon wo Sagashite
9. Death Note
10. Fushigi Yugi


----------



## Ryuk (Jun 28, 2008)

Naruto
Bleach
Death Note
Fullmetal Alchemist
DBZ
One Piece
Yu Yu Hakasho
Bobobo
Trigun
Sandland


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 28, 2008)

1. One Piece
2. Yu Yu Hakusho
3. HunterxHunter
4. D. Grayman
5. Hitman Reborn
6. Fairy Tail
7. Samurai Champloo
8. Souleater
9. Death Note
10. Bleach


----------



## cozapple (Jun 29, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> already a thread for this, Tenshi posted it. I'll provide link in a lil' while.
> 
> Here's the thread, let's keep it going ....> Link removed



oh.. my bad, didn't realise!


----------



## Shibo (Jun 30, 2008)

1. BLAME!
2. 20th/21th Century Boys
3. FMA
4. Gantz
5. D. Gray Man
6. Naruto

Anything else... I dont know what order XP


----------



## Blaizen (Jun 30, 2008)

1. Naruto/Dragonball
2. One Piece
3. Hikaru no Go (Read it and you'll know why its good)
4. Psyren/Double Arts
5. Hajime no Ippo
6. Death note
7. Fairy Tail
8. Hunter X Hunter (would be higher but too many pauses are occuring)
9. Bleach
10. Yakitate Japan

Oh and i laugh at the naruto bashers and flamers, cause they are in a Naruto forum


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 30, 2008)

Blaizen said:


> 1. Naruto/Dragonball
> 2. One Piece
> 3. Hikaru no Go (Read it and you'll know why its good)
> 4. Psyren/Double Arts
> ...



One Piece
Dragonball
Naruto 
Bleach 
Jo Jo's Bizarre Adventure ( i watched a bit of the anime up to where Dio dies, and gonna try to read the manga soon)
(soon going to start reading) Hitman Reborn
(soon to be reading) Berserk
(Soon to be reading) Bastard

also @ the naruto bashers comment. thats kinda of irrelevant on what forum its on. I came into forum loving naruto and then started reading the manga and it was pretty good until currently where Deidara fight was PIS and retconning and such. Then I started reading one piece and was like LOL this sucks. Then I read it without comparing to Naruto and I was like OMFG THIS IS AMAZING. So i grew to like one piece more and more, and now its my #1 favorite manga of all time. Naruto is starting to pick up again, but with kishimoto I know never to keep my expectations too high.

and the only thing I have to say about Naruto right now, is 106cm .


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 30, 2008)

Blaizen said:


> 1. Naruto/Dragonball
> 2. One Piece
> 3. Hikaru no Go (Read it and you'll know why its good)
> 4. Psyren/Double Arts
> ...



wow I disagree with that list simply because you added fairy tail. Originality and creativity was believable at the first few chapters, but the clicheness + retarded ecchi makes it a pain in the asscrack to read now. Especially the latest few chapters


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2008)

I see the amount of posters that read a mans manga is quite small. List of manly manga

1. Beserk
2. Vinland Saga
3. Zetman
4. Fullmetal Alchemist
5. Hunter X Hunter
6. Claymore
7. Historie
8. Soul Eater
9. JoJo
10. Hajime No Ippo
11. The Ravages of Time
12. BioMeat
13. Parasyte
14. Team Medical Dragon

be adviced these manga will question your man hood, though as I can see most of the posters aren't men, thus forth can't handle the win and gar in my list.


----------



## Tash (Jul 1, 2008)

Berserk
GUNMM
JJBA (SBR): The other parts are awesome but SBR is just gold
Soul Eater
Bastard
One Piece
Blade of the Immortal
Gash Bell
Dragonball
HxH: It's really bitter sweet with this, I love it, but with the three year breaks and all it pisses me off.

In no order since it switches for me all the time, but for the most part Battle Angel, and Berserk remain my top 2.


----------



## serger989 (Jul 1, 2008)

These are my favorite manga in this order. I don't think I could ever consider InuYasha or 666 Satan "good" manga but rather, just mediocre. But then again, my opinion is shit in the face of others ;D Much like how my list will be to others.

1. Berserk _(Will always be my favorite so long as I remain alive)_
2. Naruto _(The story has captured me for years)_
3. Death Note _(I haven't been on edge about any other manga)_
4. Monster _(C'mon, suspense up the ass, it's awesome)_
5. Gantz _(Kaze = the shit and the story reminds me of Battle Royal, awesome "what if" story since the characters seem so real to me)_
6. Fairy Tail _(I think it's funnier than One Piece and keeps a near perfect balance in character depth/build up, action and comedy, it's a loveable unoriginal cliche story ;P)_
7. Bleach _(The art, action and simple nature make me love it)_
8. Air Gear _(Something about this... A lot better than Tenjou Tenge imo)_
9. Fullmetal Alchemist _(Great read and great pace)_
10. One Piece _(Comedy gold and a good never give up story)_


----------



## serger989 (Jul 1, 2008)

These are my favorite manga in this order. I don't think I could ever consider InuYasha or 666 Satan "good" manga but rather, just mediocre. But then again, my opinion is shit in the face of others ;D Much like how my list will be to others.

1. Berserk _(Will always be my favorite so long as I remain alive)_
2. Naruto _(The story has captured me for years)_
3. Death Note _(I haven't been on edge about any other manga)_
4. Monster _(C'mon, suspense up the ass, it's awesome)_
5. Gantz _(Kaze = the shit and the story reminds me of Battle Royal, awesome "what if" story since the characters seem so real to me)_
6. Fairy Tail _(I think it's funnier than One Piece and keeps a near perfect balance in character depth/build up, action and comedy, it's a loveable unoriginal cliche story ;P)_
7. Bleach _(The art, action and simple nature make me love it)_
8. Air Gear _(Something about this... A lot better than Tenjou Tenge imo)_
9. Fullmetal Alchemist _(Great read and great pace)_
10. One Piece _(Comedy gold and a good never give up story)_


----------



## Vergie♥ (Jul 1, 2008)

Mine:
1.) Death Note
2.) Bleach
3.) Naruto
4.) Devil May Cry 3 Manga
5.) Vampire Knight
6.) Full Metal Alchemist
7.) Fruits Basket
8.) Hellsing
9.) Ruronni Kensin
10.) Inuyasha

I LOVED Death Note, it has an awesome plot, and its very epic and dramatic. But Inuyasha was kinda boring, and it doesnt have a very good plot and ending. But I kinda liked it.

I read more than 10...but I'd rather not share them, I read ALOT. XD


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jul 1, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> I see the amount of posters that read a mans manga is quite small. List of manly manga
> 
> 1. Beserk
> 2. Vinland Saga
> ...


If it that list was truly by manliness, JoJo would be at the top and several of those series wouldn't be on there.


Also, some people are high. Naruto does not belong on any top 10 lists


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jul 1, 2008)

Crimson Tears said:


> Mine:
> 1.) Death Note
> *2.) Bleach
> 3.) Naruto*
> ...



LOL @ bolded series. 

I can see why people like Death Note, but it does not belong at number one. There are other psychological thrillers with much better plot and drama


----------



## Tash (Jul 1, 2008)

Did you just put Claymore on a list of MANLY manga? I could understand HxH, even Soul Eater has a few, but fucking CLAYMORE?

Also Wuzzman, are you a pre-pubescent male, a transvestite, or homosexual? Those are the only scenarios in which Claymore could make you question your manhood.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2008)

Claymore iis more manly then a good number of the idiotic shounen/seinin male characters...manly as in Gar, Gar as in soo badass you name your kids after their badassness. JoJo has girls who are more manly >>>>>>>>> of shounen period. 

JoJo is about manly men beating the crap out of each other, the story, plot, even characters at times are irrelevant because of the manliness that good and bad guys exhibit by breathing. Basically you can skip the talk and move on to the ass kicking, which is fine, it works for JoJo, but it doesn't make it as competitive against a manga with story AND fights (manly fights) that I care about. Not saying JoJo doesn't have a great story, it does, I just have to get around to caring that it has one ^_^.

Besides Beserk and Vinland saga, the ones below are really not ordered in ranking, meaning that 3-14 are interchangeable since they are all good and I can't really bring myself to deducing which is better then the other. It's more of a soft ranking system. Though I'm comfortable JoJo spot since I enjoy the manga I listed above JoJo more then JoJo.

If naruto doesn't belong (which it shouldn't), One Piece shouldn't even be mention (which it sadly is...sometimes higher then good manga....), anyway I won't bother ragging on peoples taste concerning naruto when HXH and One Piece are considered equals.................


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Jul 1, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> JoJo is about manly men beating the crap out of each other, the story, plot even characters at times are irrelevant because of the manliness that good and bad guys exhibit by breathing. Basically you can skip the talk and move on to the ass kicking, which is fine, it works for JoJo, but it doesn't make it as competitive against a manga with story AND fights (manly fights) that I care about. Not saying JoJo doesn't have a great story, it does, I just have to get around to caring that it has one ^_^.


In pure manliness, JoJo is part of the Holy Trinity along with Fist of the North Star and Berserk


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh wow Claymore and GAR? 

You best be joking.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2008)

Tell me someone who would make Teresa look like a bitch?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2008)

Kazuma the Shell Bullet said:


> In pure manliness, JoJo is part of the Holy Trinity along with Fist of the North Star and Berserk



pure manlyness? There is no trinity Berserk crushes any attempts to put it in league of others....besides despite the manlyness fist of the north star is bleh...


----------



## Tash (Jul 1, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Claymore iis more manly then a good number of the idiotic shounen/seinin male characters...manly as in Gar, Gar as in soo badass you name your kids after their badassness.



It was manly since when?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 1, 2008)

Gutts
Kenshiro
Dio
Joseph Joestar
Jotaro Kujo
Manji
Kenji
Shira

Though it's pretty sad if Teresa is the only character you're using to say Claymore is "GAR".


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 1, 2008)

People not from Berserk or JoJo


----------



## Tash (Jul 1, 2008)

Teresa? Sorry, offering yourself to bandits for rape is not manly.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 1, 2008)

Sailor Moon>>>>>>>>>>>> Claymore-verse in manlyness and everything else


----------



## MadEwokHerd (Jul 2, 2008)

1- Naruto
2- Fullmetal Alchemist
3- Rurouni Kenshin
4- Yu Yu Hakusho
5- Bleach


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 2, 2008)

its been ages since i found so much love for naruto  thanks god


----------



## Sykopaths (Jul 2, 2008)

No order

Gantz
YuYu Hakusho
Bleach
Naruto
One Piece
Eyeshield 21
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Death Note
D. Grayman
Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 2, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Sailor Moon>>>>>>>>>>>> Claymore-verse in manlyness and everything else


No.


----------



## Toushin Raizen (Jul 15, 2008)

1. Dragonball
2. Rurouni Kenshin
3. Yu Yu Hakusho
4. Dragonball z
5. Naruto
6. GTO
7. Berserk
8. One piece
9. Filler
10. Filler


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 15, 2008)

In no real order:

Naruto 
Bleach 
D.Gray-man
Vampire Knight
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
FairyTail
La Corda d'Oro
Haruka
Sand Chronicles
Yu-Gi-Oh


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 15, 2008)

In no particular order

1)D. Gray Man
2)Sekirei
3)Claymore
4)Vampire Knight
5)Black Cat
6)Saint Seya
7)One Piece
8)Rave Master
9)Fairy Tail
10)Naruto


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 15, 2008)

Crossclowned12 said:


> In no particular order
> 
> 1)D. Gray Man
> 2)Sekirei
> ...



if this list in no particular order...why bother numbering them??? 

regardless...

my top ten FAVORITE as of now

1. Air Gear (this manga just resonates with me...I just love it pek)
2. Shin Angyo Onshi (this shit is EPIC...and anyone that says otherwise )
3. Soul Eater (partly because of how well animated the anime is )
4. Bleach (the HM arc blew though )
5. Monster (I am training to be a doctor...so this one really hit home )
6. Mirai Nikki (psychotic cuties FTW  ...reminds of Elfen Lied at times)
7. Claymore (I wish this was a biweekly manga...the monthy waits kill )
8. D. Gray-Man (I really like the concept behind it)
9. Gantz (MUST KILL 100 pointer...MUST KILL 100 pointer...)
10. Naruto (*sigh* no comment)


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 16, 2008)

To keep count


----------



## Jinibea (Jul 18, 2008)

Order

1.One piece
2.Bleach
3.Dragon ball Z
4.Rave master
5.Naruto
6.Fairy tail
7.Mar

I have only read 7.


----------



## alizah (Jul 19, 2008)

1. Monster
2. Akira
3. Ghost in the Shell
4. Death Note
5. Full Metal Alchemist
6. Bananafish 
7. xxxHolic
8. Nana
9. Loveless
10. Free Soul


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm...haven't thought about this in a bit.

1. Monster
2. Battle Angel Alita
3. Berserk
4. Vagabond
5. 20th Century Boys
6. Akira
7. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
8. Slam Dunk
9. Shin Angyo Onshi
10. Rurouni Kenshin

Honorable mentions: Claymore, D. Grayman, Naruto, One Piece


----------



## Midus (Jul 19, 2008)

One Piece
Hunter X Hunter
Berserk
Monster
Battle Angel Alita
Slam Dunk
Hajime no Ippo
Eden
Shin Angyo Onshi
Akira


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 19, 2008)

Damn, forgot HunterxHunter...It's been a while.  I'd probably put that at 10 instead of Kenshin.

I've been meaning to read Nausicaa and Eden too which I hear are up there with my top 5.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't chose what my favourites are in order, but I'll list them alphabetically

1.Air gear
2.Ares
3.claymore
4.Eyeshield 21
5.Hajime no Ippo
6.Hot blooded woman
7.Kateikyoushi hitman reborn
8.Legend of Nereid
9.Nodame cantabile
10.The moment when a fox becomes a wolf

Yeah some of those titles are manwha, but oh well.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd like to amend my list.

Monster is officially THE BEST MANGA I've read thus far and most likely will ever read but it is now MY #2 FAVORITE MANGA behind only Air Gear.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Jul 20, 2008)

is Air Gear really that good?
i thought it was all about ecchi


----------



## UrumiGTO (Jul 20, 2008)

1. Great Teacher Onizuka (favorite for about 4 years)
2. Fullmetal alchemist
3. Naruto
4. Franken fran
5. Flame of Recca
6. Deadman Wonderland
7. Soul Eater
8. Parasite!
9. One Piece
10. 666satan


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jul 21, 2008)

no particular order:

claymore
naruto
rave master
fairy tail
fullmetal alchemist

and that's it i'm afraid.
i don't read much, but i get into what i do read


----------



## Midus (Jul 21, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> is Air Gear really that good?
> i thought it was all about ecchi



Gah, I hate when people say this about Air Gear. Whenever I hear people mention it who aren't fans, they always say its all about the Ass and Tits. I literally just stopped listening to an Anime podcast because of this. 

There is quite a bit of Ecchi and the story is definitely nothing worth mentioning, but the Art and Epic fights are what stand out in my mind when I think of Air Gear and Tenjou Tenge.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 22, 2008)

^^^ The story isn't all that bad...and some of the dialog is poetic (no really, u should listen to Kilik talk) but the real attraction is the art (with some scantily dressed anime girls) and the epic fights.

Did I mention the girls??? Like Ringo, and Simca, and Kururu, and Benkei, and others...


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Jul 22, 2008)

That doesn't sound like something that should be put above Monster...


----------



## evil_kenshin (Jul 22, 2008)

Not in any particular order

1. Claymore
2. Mirai Nikki
3. Chrono Crusade
4. Bleach
5. Naruto
6. Soul Eater
7. Tsukihime
8. Melty Blood
9. Double Arts
10. rosario + vampire


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 22, 2008)

1. Hajime no Ippo
2. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
3. Bastard!!
4. 20th Century Boys
5. Slam Dunk
6. Berserk
7. Monster
8. One Piece
9. Vagabond
10. Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Jul 22, 2008)

New Revised List

1)D. Gray-Man
2)Mahou Sensei Negima!
3)Sekirei
4)Claymore
5)Vampire Knight
6)Black Cat
7)One Piece
8)Fairy Tail
9)Naruto
10)Rave Master


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 22, 2008)

The Faint Smile said:


> That doesn't sound like something that should be put above Monster...



*@The Faint Smile:* I was expecting someone to eventually say this...

Notice that the thread says what is top ten FAVORITE mangas and NOT what is the top ten BEST mangas you have read thus far.

Air Gear, like I've said before, resonates with my feelings, my thoughts, my life. 

Call me crazy but as a kid, I wanted to fly like Peter Pan. I wanted to soar through the sky, I wanted to surf the wind, and I wanted to look at the world from high above where no else could reach me.

It is not as if I was a stranger to Air Gear. I knew it existed. I had heard a lot of people talk about it on Livejournal but didn't think anything of it. But I had never read it. I had only seen the artwork.

I was free one weekend and was looking through One Manga and saw that it was one of their more popular mangas. So I thought, "meh...why not?"

And there I found him - Itsuki "Ikki" Minami. He was just like me. He wanted to know what it was like to fly in the sky. He wanted to see what it felt like. And he was drawn into the world of AT (Air Trecks) or skates that let you fly. The funny thing is I remember asking my mom once, "If we can have flying cars someday, why can't we have flying skates?" She just shook her head.

But back to Ikki. It was so reassuring that I wasn't alone. That I wasn't the only dreamer. Now granted, Ikki is a 2-dimensional fictional character but regardless there he was. Just like me. 

To put things into persepctive, I'll use the following example from Monster. When Johan was looking for a book to give a child, he found the "The Nameless Monster." Intrigued, he started to look through it. And as he did read through it, he could not hold back the tears, he could not keep himself from screaming in pain, and he could not stop himself from fainting. Without giving anything detail-oriented away (for those who haven't read Monster), Johan found something that mattered DEEPLY to him. Me finding Air Gear was like Johan finding "The Nameless Monster." To someone else (for instance, the female librarian who gave Johan the book) it may have been _just_ a children's book. To Johan, it was MUCH MUCH MORE.

Now...if this thread had been LIST YOUR TOP TEN BEST MANGAS, Monster would have undoubtedly been my number 1, just like it would have been for many others' lists. 

But know that whenever I see a FAVORITE LIST, I usually interpret as what is most important (and means) to me or that person. As for what Monster means to me, it is my #2 favorite work (I changed my first list) so it holds tremendous significance but of a different kind.

I apologize for the excessively long post but I wanted to respond thoroughly. I hope that I did just that.


----------



## SchmoozingWouter (Jul 24, 2008)

I haven't actually read 10 different manga yet... but here is mine thus far.

Bleach
One Piece
Berserk
Naruto
Claymore
HunterxHunter (ranked above Claymore as far as the storyline goes, but the fact that the manga all looks like half ass sketches made it hard for me to enjoy it as much as I did the HxH anime)
Just recently started reading Gantz, so I'm not sure where that one is gonna end up yet.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh...it'll end up high...don't worry...unless u don't like things like Men in Black (which is actually what Gantz is like).


----------



## Knut (Jul 24, 2008)

1. Battle Angel Alita
2. AKIRA
3. Blame!
4. Monster
5. Last Order
6. Vagabond
7. 20th Century Boys
7. Nausicaä
8. Claymore
9. Blade of the Immortal
10. PlanetES

Vinland Saga, Berserk, Old Boy, Fist of the North Star, Slam Dunk, Ravishes of Time, Eden - its a endless World, are also very honorable mentiones.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 22, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> D. Gray-Man
> Eyeshield 21
> Fullmetal Alchemist
> HunterXHunter
> ...



updated list (no particular Order)

Soul Eater
Eyeshield 21
Fullmetal Alchemist
HunterXHunter
Kekkaishi
Monster
One Piece
Berserk
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
PLUTO


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 23, 2008)

Hunter X Hunter
One Piece
Eyeshield 21
FMA
Mirai Nikki
Reborn


----------



## Sin (Sep 23, 2008)

No particular order:

Soul Eater
Fullmetal Alchemist
Kekkaishi
Shin Angyo Onshi
Berserk
Gantz
One Piece
Claymore
Air Gear
D.Gray-Man


----------



## ~Shin~ (Sep 23, 2008)

Monster
Berserk
Shin Angyo Onshi
Vagabond
20th Century Boys
REAL!
Blade of the Immortal
Akira
Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou
Welcome to the NHK

Not in any order (aside from Monster).


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 23, 2008)

1. Hunter x Hunter

...

And I occasionally read One Piece (on like, chapter 50)

and that's about it lol


----------



## Freija (Sep 23, 2008)

^

Should take up Vagabond, Samurai Deeper Kyo, Hellsing and an innumerable amount of mangas.


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 23, 2008)

No order- I cant decide~

- Bleach
- One Piece
- Chrno Crusade
- Akumetsu
- Eyeshield 21
- Soul Eater
- Fairy Tail
- Gokusan
- Mahou Sensei Negima
- Hayate the Combat Butler


----------



## GeorgPrime (Sep 23, 2008)

Berserk
One Piece
Hunter x Hunter
FMA
Yu Yu hakusho
Dragonball
Vagabond
Hellsing
Gantz
Fairytail


----------



## Turrin (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's my list in order from 1-10

1.Berserk
2.Vagabond
3.Vinland Saga
4.FMA
5.Air Gear
6.HunterxHunter(Up to the Chimera Ants Sage where it would be lower on the list)
7.Yu Yu Hakusho
8.One Piece
9.Naruto Part 1(Part 2 would be lower on the list)
10.Bleach SS Arc(After that it would be lower on the list or not present at all)

(Monster Hunter Orage, Fairy T, Claymore, and Hajimi no Ipoo might replace some on the list, but its either too soon to tell or i haven't read enough of them yet to make the choice to replace them on the list)

@Everyone Saying Air Gear shouldn't be on lists or should be lower.

This thread seems to have alot of Air Gear Bashing in it such as it only being an ecchi manga with good art work. I strongly disagree although it does have alot of ecchi and pairing things going on in the manga unlike other mangas where that kind of boring stuff has not relevance to the storyline in air gear it actually help build the characters and make them less two dimensional. Without the pairing between Sora and Ikki's elder sister and that seemingly worthless ecchi stuff between them the story would have lost alot of its depth and mind fuck qualities. I won't spoil anything or atleast try not to, but it was all that relationship stuff that seemed worthless for the first couple hundred chapters that made me never think it was possible that certain characters could become villans later on.

As for the Art work yeah Air Gear has some really good art work and it was this high quality art work that kept me entertained through the first part of the storyline which wasn't nearly as good as the second part of the storline, but good art work is one of the things that i rate a manga on. As oppose to HunterxHunter which has a good storyline, but lacks in the art work deparment in my opinion Air Gear has both and the Art work makes the battles in Air Gear really stand out especially towards the second half of the Story.

For people that say the storyline is bad writting i really have no clue what they are talking about. Air Gear is a Shounnen style Manga and i would challenge anyone to find a typical Shounnen style fighting Manga that has as much depth as the air gear storline. The explanations of things are so detailed that i find myself having to read certain chapters at least two times to understand what the author was trying to explain when it comes to the physics of the air gear trecks. Air gear also has one of the best twist out of any shonnen style anime i have ever seen and the evolution of the simple concept of flight is pretty amazing. Simply put Air Gear is a shounnen style manga that develops plots beyond the typical shounnen with more depth to them.

If your comparing Air Gear to beserk, vinland sage, and vaga bond type manga i can understand why it doesn't stack up in terms of storyline and comes off as an overlly ecchi shitty manga, but Air Gear isn't ment to be compared to those types of Manga in terms of Quality of storyline or whatever criteria you may have just like HunterxHunter, Naruto, One Piece, etc...aren't ment to be compared to those types of manga becuase they would end up looking far worse in terms of storline then Air Gear.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Ranking is hard....

1. _Love Hina_ - Ken Akamatsu
2. _Saint Seiya_ - Kurumada Masami
3. _Saikano_ - Shin Takahashi
4. _Mahou Sensei Negima_ - Ken Akamatsu
5. _Claymore_ - Norihiro Yagi
6. _Saint Seiya Episode G_ - Megumu Okada & Kurumada Masami
7. _Berserk_ - Kentaro Miura
8. _Chobits_ - CLAMP
9. _Fruits Basket_ - Natsuki Takaya
10. _Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas_ - Shiori Teshirogi


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 24, 2008)

*In no particular order:
*

 Saint Seiya - Kurumada Masami
 Berserk - Kentaro Miura
 Vagabond - Takehiko Inoue
 One Piece - Eiichiro Oda
 Dragonball - Toriyama Akira
 Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind - Hayao Miyazaki
Battle Angel Alita & Battle Angel Alita: Last Order - Yukito Kishiro
Hokuto no Ken - Buronson and Tetsuo Hara
Akira - Katsuhiro Otomo
Shin Angyo Onshi - Youn In-wan and Yang Kyung-il


----------



## Gain (Sep 25, 2008)

No order:

Berserk
One Piece
Battle Angel Alita
Bastard!!
Dr. Slump
Hunter X Hunter
20th Century Boys
Monster
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Vagabond


----------



## p-lou (Sep 25, 2008)

No order

Monster
Lone Wolf and Cub
Battle Angel Alita
One Piece
Dragonball
Berserk
Shin Angyo Onshi
Akira
Fullmetal Alchemist
Slam Dunk


----------



## Hybridial (Sep 25, 2008)

Okay:

1. Devilman
2. Devilman Lady
3. Silent Mobius
4. Cannon God Exaxxion
5. Gunsmith Cats
6. Cutie Honey
7. Full Metal Panic!
8. Sorcerer Hunters
9. Appleseed
10. Chobits


----------



## Maria (Sep 26, 2008)

1. Soul Eater
2. Naruto
3. One Piece
4. D. Grayman
5. Claymore
6. Black Cat
7. Hunter X Hunter
8. Fairy Tail
9. Cowboy Bebop
10. Bleach (Currently reading and haven't caught up yet)


----------



## Sen (Sep 27, 2008)

In no particular order:

1. Naruto by Masashi Kishimoto
2. Bleach by Tite Kubo
3. Inuyasha by Rumiko Takahashi
4. Death Note by Tsugumi Ohba (story) and Takeshi Obata (art) 
5. Fullmetal Alchemist by Hiromu Arakawa
6. Cardcaptor Sakura by CLAMP
7. Tsubasa Resevoir Chronicles by CLAMP
8. Chobits - CLAMP
9. Rurouni Kenshin by Nobuhiro Watsuki 
10. Yu Yu Hakusho by Yoshihiro Togashi


----------



## ampotaness (Sep 27, 2008)

no particular order:
Death Note
Naruto
Bleach
History's Strongest Disciple
SlamDunk
Eyeshield 21
Hunter X Hunter
Claymore
Hajime no Ippo
AIKI


----------



## Munken (Sep 27, 2008)

In no particular order:

One Piece
Hajime no Ippo
Berserk
Shin Angyo Onshi
Gantz
Vagabond
Eden: It's an Endless World
20th century boys
D.Gray-man
Monster


----------



## laly (Sep 28, 2008)

I only read 3:

Fullmetal Alchemist
Bleach
Naruto


----------



## Aburamushi (Sep 28, 2008)

1. _20th Century Boys _(including _21st Century Boys_)
2. _Battle Royale_
3. _Death Note_

The rest in no particular order:

_Naruto
Basilisk
Gantz
Soul Eater
Fullmetal Alchemist
666 Satan
Pluto_


----------



## KohZa (Oct 2, 2008)

1.Real
2.Samurai Deeper Kyo
3.Naruto
4.Bleach
5.D.gray-man
6.Eyeshield 21 
7.Katekyo hitman reborn
8.Fairy Tail
9.Alive the final evolution 
10.Code breaker 

other mangas that i read:
Hajime no ippo(i just started so don't complain if i don't rate this on my top ten)
Bakuman
zetman(just started)
Mahou sensei negima(Lol )
soul eater


----------



## Kentobu (Oct 3, 2008)

Only first 3 are in order. 

1: Death Note
2: Shaman King
3: Naruto
4: DNAngel
5: Tsubasa
6: Samurai Deeper Kyo
7: Dragon Drive
8: Rouroni Kenshin
9: .hack//legend of the twilight
10: Buso Renkin


----------



## Mishimoto (Oct 3, 2008)

Not in order

1.Naruto
2.Bleach
3.Death note
4.Gantz
5.Claymore
6.Monster
7.Akira
8.Berserk
9.Battle royal
10.One piece


----------



## Gatagata (Oct 3, 2008)

1.Naruto Shippuuden
2.One Piece
3.Bleach
4.Naruto
5.Soul Eater
6.FairyTail
7.Fullmetal Alchemist
8.Death Note
9.Hunter X Hunter
10.Hajime no Ippo


----------



## illmatic (Oct 31, 2008)

Naruto
One Piece
Fullmetal Aclhemist
Case Closed
Tenjou Tenge
Dragonball
Bleach


----------



## MrCinos (Oct 31, 2008)

No order

Monster 
20th Century Boys
Pluto
Sanctuary
One Piece
Gintama
Ai-Ren
Fruits Basket
Kodomo no Omocha
Violinist of Hameln


----------



## Moon (Oct 31, 2008)

Fullmetal Alchemist
Soul Eater
Naruto
Kekkaishi
Bleach
Fairy Tale
Rurouni Kenshin
Claymore
Psyren
One Piece


----------



## Satsuki (Oct 31, 2008)

No order:

Bleach
Soul Eater
Reborn!
Franken Fran
Nightmare of Nanally
One Piece
Kamichama Karin
Card Captor Sakura
Hikaru no Go
Naruto


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 1, 2008)

In order...

1. Full Metal Alchemist
2. One Piece
3. 20th Century Boys (I haven't read enough to rate it higher)
4. HxH
5. Soul Eater
6. Naruto
7. Fairy Tail
8. Shit
9. Bleach


----------



## Ju Baggins (Dec 6, 2008)

The top (my favorites, in no order):

Rurouni Kenshin
Berserk
Full Metal Alchemist
*insert here any story written by Naoki Urasawa*

Stories that I read and liked:

Naruto
Saint Seiya
YYH
One Piece
HxH
Soul Eater
Hajime no Ippo
Death Note
Claymore
Vampire Knight
Utena


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2008)

i don't really have one that i like the most but i have a lot of favourites. my 10 top favourite and in no order are:

berserk
gantz
YYH
air gear
claymore
naruto
full metal alchemist
death note
bleach
shaman king


----------



## El Torero (Dec 6, 2008)

In no order:

1. One Piece
2. Rave Master
3. Katekyo Hitman Reborn
4. Gintama
5. Asklepios
6. Fullmetal Alchemist
7. Fairy Tail
8. Death Note
9. Naruto
10. HiatusxHiatus...I wanted to say HunterxHunter


----------



## Pitou (Dec 6, 2008)

nyah

1. Hunter x Hunter
........................
2. One Piece
3. Shaman King
4. Angel Sanctuary
5. Inu Yasha
6. +Anima
7. Death Note
8. XXXholic
9. Claymore
10.Chrno Crusade

nyah thats it


----------



## Platinum (Dec 6, 2008)

In no order

Naruto
D. Grayman
Soul Eater
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
One Piece
Deadman Wonderland
Bakuman
meh don't really care to list the rest.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 7, 2008)

No Order:

Dragon Ball
Hunter x Hunter
Fairy Tail
Claymore      
Rurouni Kenshin

There's more, but I don't feel like putting anything else


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Dec 7, 2008)

so hard to choose.
not on order
skip beat
naruto
ouran highschool hostclub
deathnote
dn angel
S.A(special a)
Full Metel Alchemist
d gray man
Fruitsbasket
Bleach


----------



## perman07 (Dec 17, 2008)

Only read these:
1. One Piece
2. Kenichi
3. Berserk
4. Claymore
5. Naruto
6. Kekkaishi
7. Bleach
8. Inuyusha
9. Rosario + Vampire

Two last manga would probably be pushed out by a lot of other series. Naruto is a series I love by the way, but I'm kind of ambivalent about it at the moment. Could become top 2 if something badass happens (which the whole Sennin-thing hopefully will make happen).


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 17, 2008)

1. One Piece
2. Hajime No Ippo
-----
3. Fairy Tail
4. Bleach
5. Reborn
6. Bakuman
------
7. Psyren
8. Rurouni Kenshin
9. Naruto
10. D. Gray Man


Put on Hiatus
Air Gear since 203 or something
D Gray


i think thats all i EVER read actually


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 17, 2008)

Monster
Berserk
Shin Angyo Onshi
Vagabond
REAL!
Blade of the Immortal
20th Century Boys
Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou
Sanctuary
Love Hina (sue me )


----------



## G@R-chan (Dec 17, 2008)

Berserk
One Piece
Monster
Vampire Knight
Claymore
Ah my goddess! 
Dragon Quest
Chrno Crusade
Saint Seiya
Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle

More or less in order


----------



## Turrin (Dec 17, 2008)

1-Berserk
2-Vagabond
3-Vinland Saga
4-YuYu Hakusho
5-Full Metal Alchemist
6-Fairy Tale
7-HunterXHunter
8-Air Gear
9-Naruto
10-One Piece


----------



## Luciana (Dec 17, 2008)

1. Houshin Engi 
2. MPD psycho
3.Reborn! 
4.H x H 
5.DGM
6.Death Note
7.Vampire knight 
8.Ouran high school host club 
8.Rave Master
9.Kuroshitsuji 
10.Psyren


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 18, 2008)

No order

Berserk
Shin Angyo Onshin
Naruto
Hellsing
One Piece
Hunter X Hunter
Death Note
Air Gear
Eyeshield 21
Full Metal Alchemist

I can easily switch some titles with other ones though, but these ones were the ones that came into mind first.


----------



## p-lou (Dec 18, 2008)

Luciana said:


> 1. Houshin Engi



This is a great series and one of the best that a lot of people just haven't read.  That or people just don't talk about it.  Either way it's a shame.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 18, 2008)

Apparently I neglected to notice this thread before.

In order:

1. Ichigo 100%
2. Prince of Tennis
3. I"s
4. One Piece
5. Video Girl Ai
6. Hunter X Hunter
7. BECK
8. Mx0 (HORRIBLE ENDING)
9. Rosario+ Vampire and it's sequel
10. Air Gear


----------



## Luciana (Dec 18, 2008)

p-lou said:


> This is a great series and one of the best that a lot of people just haven't read.  That or people just don't talk about it.  Either way it's a shame.



yup is one of the best series out there. 
and a lot of ppl don't read it coz one of the sillies things ever :' i don't like the art'... :/ (or that's was the answer that a lot of ppl gave me .-.)


----------



## Yumi (Dec 18, 2008)

*1.NARUTO
2.Bleach
3.Full Metal Alchemist
4.Claymore
5.Shaman King*


----------



## p-lou (Dec 18, 2008)

Luciana said:


> yup is one of the best series out there.
> and a lot of ppl don't read it coz one of the sillies things ever :' i don't like the art'... :/ (or that's was the answer that a lot of ppl gave me .-.)



Anyone who says Houshin Engi has bad art has _at best_ questionable tastes.  The only possible qualm I can see people having is that characters have gigantic feet.  But aside from that (which isn't really an issue), the art is great, especially backgrounds and environments.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 18, 2008)

One Piece
Full Metal Alchemist
Berserk
Black Lagoon
Hokuto No Ken
Great Teacher Onizuka
Soul Eater 
Hellsing
Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Chris Partlow (Mar 10, 2009)

One Piece, Hunter X Hunter, Hajime No Ippo, D. Gray Man, Great Teacher Onizuka, Full Metal Alchemist,Yu Yu Hakusho,Monster, 20th Century Boys, Naruto. No Order


----------



## The Anomaly (Mar 10, 2009)

No particular order

One Piece
Naruto
Berserk
Rurouni Kenshin
D-Gray Man
Fairy Tail
Eyeshield 21
Hitman Reborn
Bleach
Death Note


----------



## YukiKaze (Mar 10, 2009)

10.Bleach
9.Naruto
8.Vampire Knight
7.To-LOVE Ru
6.Rosario To Vampire
5.Death Note
4.Welcome to the N.H.K
3.Uzumaki/Great Teacher Onizuka
2.Vagabond
1.Akira


----------



## Totitos (Mar 10, 2009)

1.JJBA
2.Hajime no Ippo
3.Berserk
4.Akira
5.Houshin Engi
6.20th Century Boys
7.Devilman
8.Zetman
9.Baki the grappler/Son of Ogre 
10. Kinnikuman


----------



## Vicious (Mar 10, 2009)

No order:

Berserk
Bastard!!
Battle Angel Alita
Ragnarok (Manhwa)
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Guyver
Rebirth (Manhwa)
Archlord
D.Gray Man
Hellsing


----------



## Platinum (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmm i haven't read that much manga but..

1.Naruto
2.One Piece
3.D. Grayman
4.Hellsing
5.KHR
6.Soul Eater
7.Bakuman
Others are not that important .


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 3, 2009)

Bleach
GTO
Tenjou Tenge
Air Gear
Veritas
Rosario to Vampire II
Zetman
Ga rei
Naruto
Hellsing


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 3, 2009)

Naruto
Bleach
Death Note

havent rly red anythin else...


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Apr 3, 2009)

1.	One Piece
2.	NANA
3.	Hajime no Ippo
4.	Hunter x Hunter
5.	Cardcaptor Sakura
6.	Detective Conan
7.	Prince of Tennis
8.	Ranma ½
9.	Yu Yu Hakusho
10.	Hikaru no Go

All great titles. There are a lot of other manga I love, too, but those are probably my favorite ones at the moment.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 3, 2009)

Umm...

1.Naruto
2.Bleach        (Although these two swap occasionally)
3.Liar Game
4.Bakuman
5.Maison Ikkoku
6.Death Note

.... Onwardly I don't have a ranking : )


----------



## Skylit (Apr 3, 2009)

1. Psyren
2. Beelzebub
3. D.Gray - Man
4. One Piece
5. Bakuman
6. Beck
7. Until Death Do Us Part
8. DOGS: Bullets & Carnage
9. Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
10. Eyeshield 21


----------



## Bonney (inactive) (Apr 3, 2009)

1. ONE PIECE
2. Naruto
3. KHR!
4. Death Note
5. Bleach
6. Gintama
7. Soul Eater
8. Fairy Tail


----------



## Tay (Apr 3, 2009)

1) D.gray-man
2) Gintama
3) Kuroshitsuji
4) Soul Eater
5) Naruto
6) Deadman Wonderland
7) Fullmetal Alchemist 
8) Katekyo Hitman Reborn
9) Bakuman
10) Bleach


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _My list almost 2 years ago from this very thread_ 





Jetstorm said:


> 1. Rurouni Kenshin
> 2. One Piece
> 3. Full Metal Alchemist
> 4. Hunter X Hunter
> ...






My list now

1. Rurouni Kenshin
2. One Piece
3. Shaman King
4. Toriko
5. Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
6. Yu Yu Hakusho
7. HunterXHunter
8. Bakuman
9. Buso Renkin
10. Full Metal Alchemist


----------



## perman07 (Apr 3, 2009)

1. One Piece
2. Psyren
3. Naruto (worth noting this is right now. Naruto is a highly variable series)
4. Claymore
5. Hunter x hunter
6. Berserk
7. Kenichi
8. Kekkaishi
9. To love ru
10. Bakuman


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2009)

1.gantz
2.d. grayman
3.naruto
4.tenjou tenge
5. full metal alchemist
6.bakuman
7.bleach
8.one piece
9. fairy tail
10. air gear


----------



## Blaizen (Apr 4, 2009)

1. Naruto
2. One Piece/ Dragonball
3. Psyren
4. Hikaru no go
6. Vagabond
7. Alive - The final Evolution
8. Jojo's Bizarre adventure
9. Project ARMS
10. Bleach


----------



## Tools (Apr 5, 2009)

1. *One Piece*
2. *Dragon Ball*
3. *Fairy Tail*
4. *Bleach*
5. *Eyeshield 21*
6. *Katekyo Hitman Reborn!*
7. *Soul Eater*
8. *Air Gear*
9. *Dragon Ball Z*
10. *Naruto*


----------



## TadloS (Apr 5, 2009)

1. Ichigo 100%
2. Rosario + Vampire(both seasons)
3. Naruto
4. Bleach  
5. Claymore  

Don't feel to post other manga's on my top. Because it's certainly doesn't deserve to be on my top. + I didn't read many manga. Because I am anime guy  not manga guy.


----------



## Hagen (Apr 5, 2009)

1-GTO
2-Berserk
3-Naruto
4-Battle Royale
5-Rurouni Kensin
6-Slam Dunk
7-Hajime no Ippo
8-Death Note
9-Zetman
10- Ranma ½

Bleach is hopeless, and OP has been going downhill since the Shabondy arc ended, so they're not even top 10 anymore for me


----------



## Aburamushi (Apr 6, 2009)

in September 2008


Aburamushi said:


> 1. _20th Century Boys _(including _21st Century Boys_)
> 2. _Battle Royale_
> 3. _Death Note_
> 
> ...



and in April 2009

1. _20th Century Boys _(incluing _21st Century Boys_)
2. _Battle Royale_
3. _Death Note_
4. _Pluto_
5. _Berserk_

the rest in no particular order:

_Basilisk
Gantz
Naruto
Soul Eater
Zetman_


----------



## Batman (Apr 7, 2009)

Batman said:


> Bleach
> Naruto
> Death Note
> One Piece (Though the current arc is stupid)
> ...



_Urpdates!!_

*1. Hunter x Hunter*
 - Still my favorite manga of all time. I love the way it keeps things unexpected in the Shounen genre.

*2-10*
*One Piece*
 - So unique. So much fun. So bad ass. Almost never boring. (Only one arc I haven't liked: Thriller Bark)

* Vinland Saga*
- Probably my favorite historical manga. Just phenomenal writing and concepts. One of the best takes of a monk character I've ever seen.

* Gantz*
- I love me some Gantz-su! Tig ole bitties and fast paced action. Interesting as hell concept with really cool sleek characters. Much better than hen. 

* Vagabond*
- Wonderful characterization. Great stuff with Kojiro. Totally unexpected and welcomed. Really philosophical. The art is also astounding.

* Naruto*
- Still one of my favorites. Part 1 has some of my favorite arcs in Manga period. And while part 2 isn't perfect, it's had it's badass moments that wake me up from my daze.

* Death Note*
- Still my favorite detective cat and mouse manga. And I haven't read any others. Monster I've tried to get into twice. I don't think it's for me. I am going to try Detective Conan though. But right now, Light is still fucking awesome.

* Ichigo 100%*
- One of my favorite Romances. I was amazed that the mangaka actually got me to grow to like one of the female leads the most as time when on. That never happens with me. Great slow pace, great manga moments in general.

* Change 123*
- A manga that deserves more than it's getting imo. It's absolutely fascinating and hysterical. It's the first time I haven't minded a pussy main character in a long time.

* Cat Street*
- The only shoujo on my list. One of my favorites and very underrated and under appreciated. I was surprised by how absorbed I got in this story, but very glad that I read it.




*Honor Roll:*

*Hajime no Ippo *
- I want it to be good again. Good like Takamura vs Hawk good. Good like Itagaki vs. Imai. I also want Ippo to get over his man crush on miyata.

*Slam Dunk*
- Probably my the best sports manga ever. I wanted it to be way long. I wanted him to start to really advance and eventually challenge people over seas, but alas. It was what it was. Good shit!!

*20th Century Boy*s
- A great mystery. Fascinating. I lost a week of my life reading this manga. One of the best ever written. I still don't know why I can't seem to get into his other works.

*Historie*
- This one is very good. Very analytical and thought provoking. It also has some of the most unexpected badassery ever.

*Dragonball*
- I have so many dragonball books and comic books around here. Just a wonking good time of puff puff's and pat pat's. The crazy times before the power levels. 

*Kodomo no Jikan*
- Wonderfully dark in a worst possible moments. But now it's downright hilarious. Touchy subject matter that really pushes the boundaries. And everyone has such impossible hair for 10 year olds. 

*The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer*
- One of my new favorites. It's very compelling on many levels. The only thing keeping this from being a bit of eye candy. 

*Shamo*
- The main character isn't an anti-hero. He's a fucking villain. And I don't like the looney tunes bastard in the slightest. Usually they can get you to like the bad guy by giving him a few traits that make me want to root for him on occasion, well not here. He's an S.O.B. that I can't wait to see taken down. I love them for writing it this way.

*Eyeshield 21*
- Some of my favorite characters in manga. Hiruma. Panther. Agon. Just fucking great. Though it can get a bit ridiculous with some of the magic football recently, it's still a great title. I look forward to see what the mangaka will do next. His one shot was awesome.

*Golden Boy*
- Really perverted, but intriguing, which turns out to be really deep. Every so often it says some stuff that really makes you think. And every so often it's just gross. Like the current arc. Golden Water.

*Hatsukoi Limited*
- I love just about everything she's done. This one was a lot of threads to follow, and I can't wait to see it animated since I didn't watch Ichigo 100% the Anime (though I might). I really like the tsundere she wrote, and I can't wait to see what major project she creates next.

That's me putting some depth in for future reference.


----------



## Seyta (Apr 11, 2009)

1- Elfen Lied... You just gotta love Lucy being the person she is...
2- Samurai Deeper Kyo
3- Yu Yu Hakusho
4- DragonBall
5- Rurouni Kenshin (eh... it got a bit boring after the Kyoto Arc)

The next 5 I really never did find an order for them...

-One Piece
-Gash Bell
-Bleach
-Naruto
-Mar


----------



## Magellan (Apr 11, 2009)

I have yet to do one.

1.One piece
2. Yu Yu Hakusho
3. Dragon ball
4. Hitman Reborn
5. Gash Bell
6.Naruto
7. Fairy Tail
8. Bleach
9. Mar.
10. Rave master.


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 12, 2009)

1. Wallflower
2. Hana Yori Dango
3. Itazura na Kiss
4. Skip Beat
5. Usagi Drop
6. Chocolat
7. Naruto
8. Chii's sweet home
9. Team Medical Dragon 
10. Billion Girl

Almost all of them except 9 and 7 are shoujo if anyones is interested in what's it about just message me  ...dont think anyone is going to be interested anyway


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 12, 2009)

One Piece
Bakuman
Basilisk 
Gantz
Katekyo Hitman Reborn
Sky High
Elfen Lied (i kinda hated the way it ended in the manga) 
Naruto
thats  all i can name. there others but i dont want to put them on my list


----------



## Medusa (May 2, 2009)

01.Berserk
02.AKIRA
03.Blade of the Immortal
04.Gantz
05.Eden: It's an Endless World
06.GTO
07.Shin Angyo Onshi
08.Vinland Saga
09.Neon Genesis Evangelion
10.Claymore


----------



## Shota (May 2, 2009)

Naruto
FullMetal Alchemist
Bleach
Black Cat
DeathNote
Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## krome (Nov 27, 2009)

1 Kuroshitsuji
2 DOGS - Bullets and Carnage
3 Reborn!
4 Kimi ni Todoke
5 Beelzebub
6 Gintama
7 D. Gray Man
8 Fullmetal Alchemist
9 Soul Eater
10 Hellsing


----------



## Griever (Nov 27, 2009)

1. Id/Hellshing (i wish the dawn would get more chapters already )
2. Tenjou tenge
3. Berserk
4. Mahou Sensei Negima
5. Shingetsutan Tsukihime 
6. Fate/Stay Night 
7. freezing 
9. Dragonball
10. the breaker/Veritas
11. Nurarihyon no Mago


----------



## Yozora (Nov 27, 2009)

Boku To Issho
Gantz
Himizu
Ciguatera
Homunculus
Yotsuba&!
20th Century Boys
Tekken Chinmi
Naruto
DragonBall


----------



## Bilaal (Nov 27, 2009)

1.	Battle Angel Alita
2.	GTO
3.	Shin Angyo Onshi
4.	Monster
5.	One Piece 
6.	Hunter x Hunter
7.	Fist of the North Star
8.	Vinland Saga
9.	Beck
10.	Blade of the Immortal


----------



## p0l3r (Nov 27, 2009)

One piece
Berserk
FMA
Change 123
The Breaker
Shin angyo aoshi
Strongest disciple kenichi
Over Drive
Hajime no ippo
Beck


----------



## TargaryenX (Nov 27, 2009)

1. Shin Angyo Onshi
2. Battle Angel Alita/BAA:Last Order
3. Full Metal Alchemist
4. One Piece
5. Berserk
6. Vinland Saga
7. D. Gray-Man
8. Claymore
9. Bleach
10. Naruto


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 27, 2009)

In no order:

Lone Wold and Cub
Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind
Phoenix
Buddha
REAL
Battle Angel Alita (not including Last Order)
Dr. Slump
Monster
Black and White
Welcome to the N.H.K.


----------



## stardust (Nov 27, 2009)

#1. Tokyo Babylon
#2. X
#3. NANA
#4. Clover
#5. xxxHOLiC
#6. Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro
#7. Pandora Hearts
#8. Hourou Musuko
#9. Kodomo no Jikan
#10. Cardcaptor Sakura


----------



## Blade (Nov 27, 2009)

In no order

Tenjo Tenge
Veritas/The Breaker
Vinland Saga
Needless
GTO Series
Psyren
Bleach
Saint Seiya/Lost Canvas
Berserk
SAO
Fairy Tail
One Piece
Air Gear


----------



## Jugger (Nov 27, 2009)

something like this it is now

1 History Strongest Diciple Kenichi
2 Mahou Sensei Negima
3 Change 123
4 1/2 Prince
5 Soul Eater
6 Samurai Deeper Kyo
7 Beelzebub
8 Toriko
9 Vinland Saga
10 Saint Seiya lost canvas


----------



## Garfield (Nov 27, 2009)

1. Liar Game ||_Only manga that has truly excited me and grabbed e by the balls._

2. Tenjou Tenge ||_Art is awesome, story is good too. Not a boring moment._

3. Sidooh ||_Really, had it not been for the loooow number of chapters, it would be at second, awesome story and art_

4. Full Metal Alchemist 5. Death Note ||_Both great mangas, equal but different genres so numbered different._

5. Ichigo 100% ||_Made me hope and dream that someday I might get a girlfriend too with my crazy ways...sadly still hasn't come to pass_

6-10; No particular ordering || Psyren, Air Gear, Beck, Kekkaishi.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 27, 2009)

Vagabond
Berserk
REAL
Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind
The Ravages of Time
Monster
Slam Dunk
Vinland Saga
Houshin Engi
Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 27, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Vagabond
> Berserk
> REAL
> Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind
> ...





Lυ Bυ said:


> i don't really have one that i like the most but i have a lot of favourites. my 10 top favourite and in no order are:
> 
> berserk
> gantz
> ...



Just slightly different then.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 27, 2009)

Looking back there is such a big difference in my tastes.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 27, 2009)

Gantz and Air Gear...

Really?


----------



## The Imp (Nov 27, 2009)

Gantz has always been a guilty pleasure, but lol AG.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 27, 2009)

Eh, Gantz is good for only tits and gore, so if that's what you read it for fair enough.

The only real praise I'll give it is the development of Kei Kurono, which really was done well.


----------



## Yashamaru (Nov 30, 2009)

1- Naruto
2- Claymore
3- xXxHolic
4- Soul Eater
5- Mushishi
6- MPD Psycho
7- Manhole
8- Glaucos
9- Nekomura-san
10- Duds hunt

They are in no specific order ,except for Naruto, that remains my favourite at the moment.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 30, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_the one above is from a year ago.now my list is like this:

_
*Spoiler*: __ 



_1.One Piece 
2.Vagabond 
3.Fullmetal Alchemist 
4.Hajime No Ippo
5.Naruto
6.Air Gear
7.Katekyo Hitman Reborn 
8.Slam Dunk 
9.Saint Seiya
10.Monster

 other fav: 

Veritas
Burning Hell 
Dragonball 
Rurouni kenshin
Veritas 
__Samurai Deeper Kyo
Belzeebub 
Medaka Box
__Eyeshield 21 
D.gray-man. _


----------



## Darth (Nov 30, 2009)

Eh, I don't have a particular order to place these in. I'd rather not rate them. But here's 10 of em.

Full Metal Alchemist
Veritas
One Piece
Pluto
Naruto Part I
Soul Eater
Psyren
Bleach
Claymore
Deadman Wonderland


----------



## Moon (Nov 30, 2009)

Moon said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist
> Soul Eater
> Naruto
> Kekkaishi
> ...



Yearly update

Fullmetal Alchemist
Soul Eater
Beelzebub
One Piece
Kekkaishi
Witch Hunter
Psyren
Claymore
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan
The Breaker


----------



## Tools (Nov 30, 2009)

1. One Piece
2. Eyeshield 21
3. Reborn!
4. Air Gear
5. Soul Eater
6. Dragon Ball
7. Hajime no Ippo
8. Beelzebub
9. Prince of Tennis
10. Fairy Tail


----------



## Fran (Nov 30, 2009)

Ahhh I need to update mine.

*1. Monster
2. Pluto
3. 20th C Boys
4. Shin Angyo Onshi*
5. Hunter x Hunter
6. Claymore
7. Full Metal Alchemist
8. GTO
9. Soul Eater
10. Ippo!


----------



## valerian (Nov 30, 2009)

My top 10 list: 

(In no particular order)

One Piece
Slam Dunk
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
Hunter x Hunter
Hokuto no Ken
Fullmetal Alchemist
Houshin Engi
Berserk
Battle Angel Alita
Vinland Saga


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 30, 2009)

Once it gets past the top three, it gets a little shaky. It depends on my mood, really, or if there is a new chapter out for 5, 6, 8, or 1...but at the moment, that's how it stands.

1. Naruto
2. Angel Sanctuary
3. FullMetal Alchemist

4. Death Note
5. Nabari No Ou
6. Nana
7.  Count Cain/Godchild
8. DOGS : Bullets and Carnage
9. Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind
10. D.Gray-Man


----------



## jux (Dec 9, 2009)

1. FullMetal Alchemist
2. Naruto
3. Hikaru no go
4. Death Note
5. Code Geass (DESPITE IT BEING AN ANIME,  I JUST HAVE TO PUT IT IN)
6. One Piece
7. Fairy Tail
8. beezlebub


----------



## Toreador (Dec 9, 2009)

1. Hunter x hunter
2. One Piece
Dont now where to place the rest, probably forgot some aswell.

Houshin Engi
Ares
20th Century Boys
Rookies
Soul Eater
Vinland Saga
Pluto
Eyeshield 21
Slam Dunk
Hajime No Ippo
Crows/Worst


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





ArtieBoy said:


> One Piece
> Bakuman
> Basilisk
> Gantz
> ...





Update Time!!!1

One Piece
Berserk
Vinland Saga
Soul Eater
Vagabond
Battle Angel Alita & Last Order
Hunter X Hunter
Bakuman
Battle Royale
FMA
No real order


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 9, 2009)

Don't have a post to update, but here's my current top 10...in no real order.

Fullmetal Alchemist
Vinland Saga
S.A.O.
Eyeshield 21
Air Gear
Bakuman
One Piece
Rurouni Kenshin
Vagabond
Yu Yu Hakusho


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 9, 2009)

- _Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan_ by Yumeka Sumomo
- _Coelacanth_ by Shimotsuki Kayoko
- _Sute Neko no Ie_ by Inoue Nawo
- _Natsu no Zenjitsu_ by Yoshida Motoi
- _Freesia_ by Jiro Matsumoto
- _A Revolutionist in the Afternoon_ by Jiro Matsumoto
- _Solanin_ by Asano Inio
- _Bradherley's Coach_ by Samura Hiroaki
- _20th Century Boys_ by Urasawa Naoki
- _Sanctuary_ by Ikegami Ryoichi & Buronson


----------



## Gene (Dec 9, 2009)

Gene said:


> Great Teacher Onizuka
> Rurouni Kenshin
> One Piece
> 20th Century Boys
> ...


From 2007. Not much of a change. And I was a bit hesitant to keep Ippo in for my current list, but then I remembered all the good old times. 

20th Century Boys
Berserk
Fruits Basket
Fullmetal Alchemist
Great Teacher Onizuka
Hajime no Ippo
Mahou Sensei Negima!
One Piece
Rurouni Kenshin
Shin Angyo Onshi


----------



## KidQuick (Dec 10, 2009)

I'll stick to manga that haven't been completed:

Naruto
Psyren
One Piece
Gamaran 
The Breaker
Until Death Do Us Part
Cross Game
Area no Kishi
Bleach
Bakuman

Growing on me:
Tegami Bachi
Beezlebub
Vinland Saga

Wish they'd come back:
HxH
Alive: the Final Evolution

Backup Reading:
Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer
Zetman
Air Gear
Kekkaishi
Soul Eater
Hitman Reborn


----------



## Pitou (Dec 10, 2009)

nya:

1.Hunter x Hunter
2.Shaman King
3.One Piece
4.Death Note
5.elfen lied
6.Hayate the Combat Butler
7.Higurashi: When they cry
8.ULTIMO
9.Angel Sanctuary
10.Welcome to the NHK


----------



## Crim-san Wolf of Mibu (Dec 10, 2009)

In no particular order:

Neon Genesis Evangelion
Dogs
Full Metal Alchemist
One Piece
Hellsing
Zombie Loan
Mushishi
Saint Seiya
Inuyasha 
Juushin Enbu


----------



## krome (Jan 24, 2010)

krome said:


> 1 Kuroshitsuji
> 2 DOGS - Bullets and Carnage
> 3 Reborn!
> 4 Kimi ni Todoke
> ...



_New list:_

Kuroshitsuji
Defense Devil
Rurouni Kenshin
Majin Tentei Nougami Neuro
The Breaker 
Bakuman
Psyren


----------



## TicoTico (Jan 24, 2010)

1. Shin Angyo Onshi
2. Berserk (may top S.A.O once it's finished)
3. Battle Royale
4. Vinland Saga
5. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure
6. Death Note
7. Hunter X Hunter
8. Full Metal Alchemist
9. One Piece
10.Naruto


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 24, 2010)

TicoTico said:


> 1. Shin Angyo Onshi
> 2. Berserk (may top S.A.O once it's finished)
> 3. Battle Royale
> 4. Vinland Saga
> ...



I just noticed hinatas mouth is upside down 

Another update. 

On topic
1. One Piece
2. Berserk
3. Vagabond
4. Battle Angel Alita & Battle Angel Alita: Last order
5. Hunter x Hunter
6. Bakuman
7. Soul Eater
8. Battle Royale
9. Vinland Saga
10. 20th & 21st Century Boys


----------



## Yozora (Jan 24, 2010)

Avante said:


> Boku To Issho
> Gantz
> Himizu
> Ciguatera
> ...



New List:
1. Boku to Issho
2. Himizu
3. Naruto
4. Alive The Final Evolution
5. 20th Century Boys
6. Chocolat (KUBONOUCHI Eisaku)  
7. Homunculus
8. Yotsuba&!
9. Smuggler
10. Yamikin Ushijima-kun


----------



## Prowler (Jan 24, 2010)

* Monster
* Cowboy Bebop
* Hellsing
* Pluto
* One Piece
* Naruto
* Billy Bat 
* Death Note
* Dragon Ball 
* Saint Seiya


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 24, 2010)

1. Full Metal Alchemist
2. One Piece
3. Berserk
4. Vinland Saga
5. Gantz
6. Vagabond
7. Slam Dunk
8. History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
9. AIKI
10. Naruto / Katekyo Hitman Reborn

Going to mention Ichigo 100% too, which is not one of my favourites, but still did affect me a lot


----------



## valerian (Jan 28, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> My top 10 list:
> 
> (In no particular order)
> 
> ...



Updated my list.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Jan 28, 2010)

Saint Seiya
Bleach
One Piece
To Aru
Berserk
Baki
Naruto
Hitman Reborn
Fairy Tail
Hokuto No Ken


----------



## Litho (Jan 28, 2010)

I know for sure:
1: Berserk
2: Dragon Ball

Favourite manga is Berserk but my favourite mangaka is Urasawa.

In no particular order:

Monster
Urasawa's other 2 great works: 20th century boys and Pluto
Naruto (my first manga, well actually DB but I didn't know what manga was then)
Fullmetal Alchemist
Holyland
Death Note
Gantz

I've recently started Bakuman, and I lied, My Balls is the greatest manga ever.


----------



## PPsycho (Jan 28, 2010)

In no particular order, except Love Hina which after years remains my number 1.

1. Love Hina
2. Midori no Hibi
3. Ai Kora
4. Rurouni Kenshin
5. The World God Only Knows
6. Flame of Recca
7. Mx0
8. Blade of the Immortal
9. Black Cat
10. Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 28, 2010)

In no particular order, subject to change:

1 - Ares.
2 - Shin Angyo Onshi.
3 - Berserk.
4 - Slam Dunk.
5 - Great Teacher Onizuka.
6 - Blade Of The Immortal.
7 - Mushishi.
8 - Rookies.
9 - The Breaker/Holyland.
10 - Crows/Worst.


----------



## Superstars (Jan 29, 2010)

Dragonball
Guyver
Gundam Wing
YYH
Rurouni Kenshin
Saint Seiya
Slam dunk
Fist of the Northstar
Case Closed
Death Note


----------



## JimmyVegas (Jan 29, 2010)

One Piece
Change 123
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Gamble Fish
Deadman Wonderland
Fairy Tail
Hajime no Ippo
AIKI
Naruto
Bleach


----------



## Hakatri (Jan 30, 2010)

Angel Densetsu
Aria
Hellsing
Great Teacher Onizuka
Majin Tantei Nou Gami Neuro
Eyeshield 21
Prince of Tennis
Ranma
Mahou Sensei Negima
One Piece


----------



## Dagor (Jan 30, 2010)

1. One piece
2. The Breaker
3. Naruto 
4. Fullmetal Alchemist
5. Fairy Tail
6. Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
7. Beelzebub
8. Psyren
9. D.Gray-man
10. Bleach


----------



## Bilaal (Jan 30, 2010)

1. JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure
2. Battle Angel Alita
3. Great Teacher Onizuka
4. Welcome to the N.H.K.
5. Shin Angyo Onshi
6. Monster
7. One Piece 
8. Hunter x Hunter
9. Hokuto no Ken
10. Bakuman


----------



## K (Jan 30, 2010)

1.*One Piece* - _Eiichiro Oda_
2.*Dragonball *- _Akira Toriyama_
3.*Eyeshield 21* - _Yusuke Murata_
4.*Bleach* - _Tite Kubo_
5.*Naruto *- _Masashi Kishimoto_
6.*Fairy Tail* - _Mashima Hiro_
7.*Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann* - _Mori Kotarou_
8.*Tenjho Tenge* - _Ito Ōgure_
9.*Soul Eater* - _Ookubo Atsushi_
10.*Full Metal Alchemist *- _Hiromu Arakawa_

+_*JoJo’s Bizarre Adventure *_- _Hirohiko Araki_

_Thats arguably the same order in anime.._


----------



## CetLot (Jan 30, 2010)

1.Naruto
2.Vagabond
3.Hajime no Ippo
4.Berserk
5.Fullmetal Alchemist
6.Great Teacher Onizuka
7.Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru
8.Death Note
9.Veritas
10.Bleach


----------



## wstickman (Mar 20, 2010)

*My Top 10 favorite Manga/Anime*

1. One Piece
Great characters, funny as hell, epic as hell (who would've thought a ship dying would bring tears?!), keeps you guessing, pwngoat, BUGGY-SAMA!!!!, and every chapter Oda throws a curveball... If you only saw the 4-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dub dont be fooled, watch Funimation's dub. Great manga, great anime. I highly recommened it.  9.8/10

2. Hunter X Hunter
This too, is a great series. Its by Yoshihiro Togashi (YuYu Hakusho) who is one of my favorite Mangaka. The characters are awsome (Hisoka ftw!), awsome story, awsome world. It really is like Naruto (but since it came out like 2 years before, dont say its a clone of Naruto) but waaaay better. This is a series that didnt have its anime air in the US, it only got released on dvd, so its not as popular as it should be. I too, highly recommened it.  9.3/10

3. Rona
This may seem kinda wierd, considering its not even out yet, and its by american manga-ka, but seriously. Check out their youtube page here:    the artwork by Anthony Jacobo is nothing short of amazing. Since the book is not out yet, I cant judge the story other than what i've seen in their videos and their manga submission. But from what I've seen it looks great, and sounds great. And the music in the videos by Joesph Jacobo (Anthony's bro) is awsome and fits perfectly. It looks very proffesional, and by watching them, you can tell they care for their fans .......watch their character descriptions! they kick ass! Go Ryan and Anthony!   (link to Anthony's devient art page  ) I look foward to the release guys   9/10

4. Death Note
Very original, very well put together, and very good art. The only thing I dont like is the damn otaku and fanboys.... ... but anyway, its very original. There aren't many manga that make you think, but this sure as hell is one of them. 8.5/10

5. Dragonball
We all knew this was coming. I'm talking about both Dragonball and Dragonball Z as a whole. I really don't think I need to say why this shit is awsome as everybody knows it    8/10

6. Yu Yu Hakusho
Once again, everybody known this series, and well, its awsome! Reading this is a treat. 7.7/10

7. Naruto
This series is okay, but it doesn't deserve NEARLY the much praise it gets. Honestly I think the only reason it was so damn popular in the US was because of the fact they showed blood on tv, and they had a very accurate dub. If One Piece (funimation) or Hunter X Hunter's dub was shown on tv  and kept most of the fights uncensored, I guarentee they will be just as popular. But now, after all the negative remarks, you probably think i hate it, but no. This series isn't half bad, especially the Chunin Exam, and the Sasuke Retrieval. Those arcs weren't bad at all. If only it disn't focus so damn much on Sasuke then it would be much better. (I'm talking about the recent arcs)So, Naruto, good series? Definiately. Best series ever made? Not even close    7/10

8. Yugioh
I know what we're thinking but i'm talking about the manga. It still focused on Children's Card Games (epic plug) but not as much. As with OP's horrendous dub, the english dub fucking sucked ass. Its time to d-d-d-d-duel! Epic fail..... but anyway, original manga deserves the #8 spot   (And also, search "Yugioh Abridged Series" on youtube if you wanna good laugh)   6.7/10

9. Bleach
As with Naruto, it doesn't deserve NEARLY as much praise as it gets. That says nothing about the manga, but about the outragous fans! It started out good, then with the Soul Society arc it was fucking awsome! The Aizen plot twist was unexpected and just plan cool. The Arrancar arc was good too, the Hueco Mundo arc was....meh mediocre... The Fake Karakura town arc (current) sucks ass! Not only does it progress at the speed of a dead turtle, but all of the Espada, Arrancar and Tosen died in a horrible, anti-climactic way! Starrk killed by a shikai, Barragan killed by himself (this I didnt mind because Barragan was too hax), Harribel got randomly slashed by Aizen, and Tosen was killed by someone he wasn't even fighting! Dammit Kubo! If you had handeled this arc better and sped up the pace, this could have been #6 or #7!       6/10   (and don't get me started on the Ulquiorra death thing...)

10. Inuyasha
I remeber staying up late just to catch an episode of Inuyasha on Adult Swim. Its a pretty good series, great action, good story, but the only thing that kills it for me is the love thing between Inuyasha and Kagome. I'm a guy so I really don't care much for romance, but whatever. Its not half bad    6/10

Remember this is not official, just my 10 favorite Manga/Anime. At least I gave my reasons on liking and/or hating themn


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 20, 2010)

First of all, this is the manga board. Although you didn't post any fictions that weren't manga, be aware of this.

Second of all, you're going to have a TON of people coming in to chew you up for your opinion.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 20, 2010)

This is basically a rehash of a thread done a million times but with the word anime thrown in, good job MacGyver.


----------



## wstickman (Mar 20, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> This is basically a rehash of a thread done a million times but with the word anime thrown in, good job MacGyver.



I'm not exactly a veteran NF member so don't eat me when i ask... Whos MacGyver


----------



## MdB (Mar 20, 2010)

Better lock this before it turn into a shitstorm of dumb proportions.


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 20, 2010)

Spirit
Action Comics
Detective Comics
Showcase presents
MAD
Funnies on parade
Creepshow
Strange Tales
Challengers of the Unknown


----------



## wstickman (Mar 20, 2010)

Tekken said:


> Spirit
> Action Comics
> Detective Comics
> Showcase presents
> ...



Ummm.. manga there son, not comics....although those series are good (im a reader of american comics too)


----------



## p-lou (Mar 20, 2010)

come on give the kid a break


----------



## Will Smith (Mar 20, 2010)

wstickman said:


> Ummm.. manga there son, not comics....although those series are good (im a reader of american comics too)


----------



## 민찬영 (Apr 8, 2010)

My top 10 mangas are:
1. Naruto
2. Vampire Knight
3. Skip Beat
4. Gakuen Alice
5. Yamato Nadeshiko Shichi Henge
6. Detective Conan
7. Saiunkoku Monogatari
8. Ouran High School Host Club
9. Kaichou wa Maid-sama
10. Billion Princess


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 8, 2010)

1. Jojo's Bizzare Adventure
2. Full Metal Alchemist
3. One piece
4. Yu Yu Hakusho
5. Samurai Deeper Kyos (Still reading)
6.Dragon Ball
7. Rave
8. Bleach
9. Shaman King
10. Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Rene (Apr 8, 2010)

1. Berserk
2. Rurouni Kenshin
3. Blame!
4. One Piece
5. Claymore
6. Fairy Tail
7. Naruto
8. Xblade
9. Gantz
10. Bleach

Probably my list of best manga as well, but considering those 10 are all of the manga that I've read.  (and Dragonball/Z but I never really finished those. :<)


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 8, 2010)

1. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
2. Katsu
3. Katsu
4. Katsu
5. Katsu
6. Katsu
7. Katsu
8. Katsu
9. Katsu
10. Katsu


----------



## evil_kenshin (Apr 8, 2010)

In no real order

1. Claymore
2. Naruto
3. Bleach
4. One Piece
5. Histories Strongest Disciple Kenichi
6. Rosario + Vampire/Rosario + Vampire 2
7. Chrono crusade (even though its finished)
8. Vinland Saga
9. Soul Eater
10. Hellsing


----------



## Shota (Apr 17, 2010)

1.Kuroshitsuji
2.Naruto
3.FullMetal Alchemist
4.Katekyo Hitman Reborn
5.Bakuman
6.DeathNote
7.D.Gray Man
8.Gintama
9.Detective Conan
10.Vampire Knight (yes, I'm female o3o)


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 17, 2010)

_No Specific Order:_

1. Berserk
2. Full Metal Alchemist
3. Hajime No Ippo
4. One Piece
5. Claymore
6. Vinland Saga
7. Zetman
8. Kongou Banchou
9. The Breaker 
10. Pending...

Others manga's I enjoy (Again, no order):


1. Vagabond
2. Veritas
3. Naruto
4. Fist of the North Star
5. Bleach


Manga's that I need to pick back up on reading:

1. JJBA
2. Air Gear
3. Fairy Tail
4. Rave
5. D. Gray Man
6. Blade of the Immortal
7. Bastard!!
8. Shin Angyo Onshi
9. Hellsing
10. Gantz
11. Eyeshield 21
12. HSDK


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Apr 17, 2010)

1.Yu Yu Hakusho
2.One Piece
3.Kenichi
4.Hajime No Ippo
5.DB
6.Kenshin
7.To Love Ru
8.Flame Of Recca
9.Hikaru No Go
10.Shaman King


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 17, 2010)

1. Naruto
2. Bleach
3. D. Grey-man
4. Vampire Knight
5. FairyTail
6. Katekyou Hitman Reborn!
7. La Corda d'Oro
8. --
9. --
10. --


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 17, 2010)

No particular order

-Bleach
-Medaka Box
-Liar Game
-Yakitake!! Japan
-Yureka
-Yozakura Quartet
-The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer
-Beezlebub
-Gamaran
-Yotsuba&!


----------



## Dagor (Apr 17, 2010)

Top 10 Favorite Manga

1. One Piece
2. The Breaker
3. Fullmetal Alchemist 
4. Naruto
5. Bleach
6. Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
7. Hunter x Hunter 
8. Psyren
9. Beelzebub
10. Fairy Tail


----------



## Heretic (Apr 17, 2010)

One Piece
Naruto
Liar Game
Pokemon Adventures
Hikaru no Go
Gambling Emporor Legend Zero
Deathnote
HunterXHunter
Fairy Tale
Dragonball

no particular order, but OP is first for sure


----------



## tminty1 (Apr 17, 2010)

1.One Piece
2.Rurouni Kenshin
3.YuYU Hakusho
4.Fullmetal Alchemist
5.Rave
6.Fairy Tail
7.Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
8.Ultimo/Samurai Deeper Kyo
9.Dragonball


----------



## Sylar (Apr 17, 2010)

In no real order:

1. Fullmetal Alchemist
2. One Piece
3. Berserk
4. JoJo's Bizarre Adventure
5. Bastard!!
6. Soul Eater
7. Hunter x Hunter
8. Battle Angel Alita
9. 20th Century Boys
10. Vinland Saga


----------



## Aaron Dralon (Apr 18, 2010)

1. Rurouni Kenshin (is and always will be)

The rest if I had to rank them:
2. One Piece
3. Naruto
4. Soul Eater (one of the newer ones for me too)
5. Full Metal Alchemist
6. GTO (Onizuka FTW)
7. Mahou Sensei Negima
8. King of Bandits Jing (plus Twilight Tales)
9. Bleach
10. Shaman King


----------



## Litho (Apr 18, 2010)

1: Berserk
2: GANTZ
3: Dragon Ball
4: Monster
5: Fullmetal Alchemist
6: Death Note
7: 20th Century Boys

Three more manga will be added to the list soon, though I don't know yet where in the list: Deadman Wonderland, Hellsing, Beelzebub.


----------



## Blade (Apr 18, 2010)

Top 12

(no order)

Psyren
GTO
Needless
Veritas
Bastard!
Hellsing
Rebirth
Bleach
FMA
SS Lost Canvas
Tenjho Tenge
One Piece

but there are more as well


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 18, 2010)

In no order, Top 15:

20th Century Boys
Ai-Ren
Emma
Fruits Basket
Gintama
Hotman
GTO
Kodomo no Omocha
Monster
One Piece
Planetes
Rurouni Kenshin
Sanctuary
Team Medical Dragon
Violinist Hameln


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2010)

No Order:

Katekyo Hitman Reborn
DOGS
D.Gray-Man
Naruto
Bleach
Death Note
Code Geass
Junjou Romantica
Kimi ni Todoke
Loveless.


----------



## ethereal (Apr 18, 2010)

1. Claymore 
2. Nana ♥
3. The One
4. Bleach
5. Shin Angyo Onshi
6. Death Note
7. Kagen no Tsuki


----------

